# Classic 3.0



## Master Curran (Aug 28, 2003)

Your characters find themself in an inn in the farming community called Yorkshire, you have stopped here for the night. You are all lounging about the common room with the crowd. Some of you have ordered drinks and others are playing at cards when you hear galloping in the street. A cry of "He's wounded" puts you on alert. Most of the crowd of people in the inn immediatly rushes outside to see what the rukus is. A man is riding rapidly down the street toward you. He is grasping his right arm, it is caked with blood and has an arrow shaft protruding from it. As his draws nearer he falls off and a mob immediatly surrounds him. One man holds him up, as he speaks blood trickles down the corner of his mouth. "Orcs!*cough*my home was attacked by orcs*sputter*please help the folk at Rivertown",he makes a hacking noise and emits his final words as his eyes glaze over,"Please my wife and chi..*cough* children." And with that the mans eyes turn grey and someone slides them shut. Everyone is all of a sudden talking at once. Some say that you should all run for the hills and hope they pass over Yorkshire, others say you need to form a party and go to resist the orcs, while anothers states that you don't know how many orcs there are...

What do you do?


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

OoC: Oops double post.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

[OoC: I finish my beer... oh wait, you mean Holland!]

Holland finishes his beer.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 28, 2003)

Brechin steps forward from the crowd and in his booming baratone voice says This evil will not be tollerated!!! I will go to this man's farmstead and save the innocents from the orc scourge! Who is with me?!

With the last sentence, Brechin draws his sword and gestures toward the direction that the dead man came from in a very dramatic fashion.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

Finally finishing his beer, Holland goes out to see what the rucus is about... and the paniced masses hit him!

Holland looks around in a panic, but then calms himself... He asks someone "Where is Rivertown?" as people ignore him, he kick someone to get their attention. "Point in the direction of Rivertown." Holland points in the direction from which the man had rode from "That way?" He then starts to clear his throte.

When that does nothing, Holland screams at the top of his lungs.

*"Will everyone remain calm!! There is nothing we can do if we do not have order! Go talk to the mayer to see what should be done!'*

He then looks around for other possible heros. He then hears the booming baratone voice and answers "Hey you! You want to go hunting some orc? It's better then that game of cards I was loosing in, so I'm in!"


----------



## Master Curran (Aug 28, 2003)

Holland: One man scared looking man tells you that Rivertown is due northwest but that he cannot accompany you as he has family. You see a likely looking paladin calling out that he will be avenging this man and immedietly tell him your intentions of hunting orc. You also notice a sneaky looking dwarf watching from the shadows and a fellow halfling in the crowd.

Brechin: Most cower away from your cries of heroism but one small figure tugs at your pantleg and seems to want to hunt some orc.

[OOC: I will try to reply to your actions asap even if other characters havn't posted yet, but try not to leave them miles behind if they don't post as much as you. In other words try to keep your posting in sync with the other PCs.]


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

[Thank you, that would be great... I have a tendency to move things forward... but I'll try not to, if that is your wish. It's just my thoughts that PbP games are slow enough.]

Holland looks up at the big man and says "I'm willing to go orc hunting, if you are. It's a heck of a lot better then loosing at cards!" He then looks around and points to the other hin in the croud. "Hey you!" he calls in halfling, "You want to come with us? Could be a spot of fun!" he then changes to common to talk once more to the towering paladin-type-warrior. "We're with you!" he then looks to the dwarf, but seeing that he wants to stay out of sight, does not point him out. Still, he does look interested. He raises his voice so that the dwarf can hear if he wants to. "Rivertown is to the northwest. I say we head there to see if we can help that poor dead man's family out."

[You changed you mind! No fair... I feel like I'm in some kind of video game. Just kidding.]


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 28, 2003)

Brechin looks down to see who is tugging at his trouser leg and frowns. 

Little boy, you are not old enough to come with me. I am not sure you are old enough even, to play cards in a tavern!?

(OOC: Brechin has never seen a Halfling before!)


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

"Hey, man, don't dis the Hin!" he says in a way that a street person would. He then clearifies his words by adding "Now, I'm older then I look. I'm past twenty and would like for you to remember that." He then looks over at the other halfling and looks shocked at seeing him. "Hey, look another one! You would think there was a whole race of them!" He winks at the other Hin and then looks up to the big human with large, round eyes.

He then looks down at his walking stick in shock and then back up to the human. "Look! A walking stick! You think I should follow it's example and start walking?" he makes motions as if the stick has a will of it's own and wants to be on its way.


----------



## Someone (Aug 28, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Brechin steps forward from the crowd and in his booming baratone voice says "This evil will not be tollerated!!! I will go to this man's farmstead and save the innocents from the orc scourge! Who is with me?!"
> 
> With the last sentence, Brechin draws his sword and gestures toward the direction that the dead man came from in a very dramatic fashion.




"Cool! You could very well suicide, and give me that armor and shining weapons instead of to the orcs; they would fetch a good price." 

Who´s taling is a dwarf who´s still sitting at the table. 

"What do you know of fighting orcs, noble boy? they´ll kill you in less than this"  The dwarf snaps his fingers.


----------



## Someone (Aug 28, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> He then looks down at his walking stick in shock and then back up to the human. "Look! A walking stick! You think I should follow it's example and start walking?" he makes motions as if the stick has a will of it's own and wants to be on its way.




"Oops, seems I was wrong: you´re not only, one, but one and a half. This short one can go: he seems to be poor as a rat, so nothing will be lost."


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

Holland, hearing the voice from inside the inn, looks to the dwarf there. 

"Aye, you may be right!" he says in dwarven, "Perhaps you could join us and show us the errors of our ways?" he looks back at the large human and shrugs.

"Whatever... if we don't hurry, my stick will beat me there, and then I'll never hear the end of it!" he says in common.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 28, 2003)

Looking at the Halfling with a quizical expression, Brechin stammers an apology. 

I.... I... I apologise.... Uhh.... Sir? I apologise for I have never seen any of your kind before. Glad then I am that you volunteer your person on this mission!

Then, upon hearing the dwarf's words, Stay then and prove yourself less than a man Sir Dwarf. We valiant two shall show those despicable orcs the error of their ways and bring order where chaos is present!   Brechin nods to the halfling and makes to start on the journey Northwest.


----------



## Master Curran (Aug 28, 2003)

Brechin/Holland/Dunathar:  An old man overhears you and tells you that the outlying community of Rivertown is about 10 miles away so walking might not be the best idea. He also tells you that you might want to be suiteably prepared before heading off instead of rushing.  He then goes into a lot of nonsense about rushing and young people.

[OOC:  I am very pleased at how fast this is moving!  ]


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 29, 2003)

[Well, I'm about to slow down... it's quiting time!]

Holland looks over at the older man and shrugs. "He may be right." he then spies the horse the injored man rode in on. "I get the horse!" He grabs the riens and says "We should return this to the mans family, don't you think?" He then heads towards any type of general store. Ties the horse there and heads in saying "Hey, anyone here? We're going to fight orcs! I'll need some rations for me and... the dead man's horse!"

[He'll purchase 5 days worth of rations and fead for the horse, and place them on the horse to carry. While he does that, he'll check to see if the horse is carrying any thing else.


----------



## Master Curran (Aug 29, 2003)

Holland:  There is an outdoor bazaar downtown with many items to choose from.  You purchase the rations without delay.  On the horse there is a typical saddle and a feedbag(the kind that goes over their mouths)for the horse.  In addition there are a few typical farming tools in saddle bags.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 29, 2003)

Upon hearing the old man's words, Brechin frowns inwardly, then politely listens to the aged figure's speech, smiling and nodding in supposed appreciation. _His mentor had always told him to listen well to those older than he._ 

Once the old man had finished his rant, Brechin thought about his options. 

_Hrm..... I have no horse and my funds will hardly cover the cost of a new one. I wonder if any of these townsfolk would lend me one of their's if I promise to return it once we are done?_ 

Seeing the halfling lead off the dead man's horse to the store, Brechin moves to the crowd of villagers and asks if any would spare him a mount, so that he may arrive all the quicker to see off the orcs, who, may even move on to Yorkshire once they are done in Rivertown!? The more swiftly we arrive at Rivertown fair folk, the better chance we have of slaying the enemy and saving Yorkshire!


----------



## Corlon (Aug 29, 2003)

Anderian steps out and speaks for the first time since this whole thing started, "I guess this'll be something for me to do, and I think a party such as yours could use the talents of one such as me,"  and with this he snaps his fingers causing a large spark to fly into the air.

"So what do you say, can I come along?"


----------



## Master Curran (Aug 29, 2003)

Brechin:  A man steps forward with a mount for you.  He says you can consider it a gift from the community for your valor.

[Brechin now has a light horse with a pack saddle]


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 29, 2003)

Brechin thanks the kind man, promising that he see's the gift as a loan and that he will nonetheless return the mount, then leads the horse over the store and searches out the halfling inside, to better aquiant himself with the small man.

(OOC: I my last one too - time for work!)


----------



## Master Curran (Aug 29, 2003)

Brechin:  The halfling is easy to pick out inside the store getting gear for him and his horse.  However, another small figure is again tugging at you.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> "Stay then and prove yourself less than a man Sir Dwarf. We valiant two shall show those despicable orcs the error of their ways and bring order where chaos is present!"




The dwarf shrugs and cosees his legs (no small feat for a dwarf)"Orcs are stuff that I´d like to see dead." says. "But I have no quarrel with _those_ orcs  and nothing to gain them. Unless any of the present have something to pay me with."


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 29, 2003)

THe halfling collects his rations and then goes to the street. 

Seeing the paladin venture forward, the halfling smiles. "Looks like you have also found a mount... do you think they make double saddles so that my kin and I can ride on the same horse?" He motions to the other Hin that happened to be pulling at the paladins sleeve at that moment. "I think he wishes to join us." He motions to the bazzar and asks the paladin "Do you have everything you need?"

On their way out, they pass the tavern, and the dwarf inside the tavern where they hear his words. "Nope, no pay... might as well stay here and have another drink and hope that we succeed. In fact have one for me!" He then continues past the inn with the other three.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> "Nope, no pay... might as well stay here and have another drink and hope that we succeed. In fact have one for me!" He then continues past the inn with the other three.




"what?" says the dwarf. "I don´t like your tone, short person. You may think I´m a selfish coward: but that´s not true. Selfish, I´d maybe accept it, but not coward. I´m just looking for ways to amass gold. Gold! yes, I like it, the marvelous weight, it´s yellow color and how does it shine under a torch´s light. When I´m depressed, nothing lifts my spirit like shaking a bag of gold and hear it´s delicious clicking sound. I like gold, damn it! Now, if those orcs had a hidden treasure, I would be the first crashing into them, ready to extract the secret of where´s _my_ gold hidden out of their shaking guts. But NO way if I´ll be losing my time!"

"Now, I like platinum even more!"


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 29, 2003)

Yelling back over his shoulder, the halfling replies "Then you might as well come. It sounds like this group of orcs is a raiding party. River-whatever is probably not the first community to be raided by these orcs, and they are sure to have loot. If that's the case, you can hardly return the loot, for how do you know who gets what? If that were the case, then someone would have to keep it, so it might as well be us." He then turns back to the road.

_Cowardly? No, selfish, probably, greedy? Definately!_ the halfling thinks as he walks his horse.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Yelling back over his shoulder, the halfling replies "Then you might as well come. It sounds like this group of orcs is a raiding party, and they are sure to have loot."




"Now you speak like a sensible person" says the dwarf, running to reach the party. "I just hope they raided a couple of rich caravans, though a temple or two would do the work; those temples with fat clerics, silver chalices and golden altars, not stupid little shrines with wooden idols. I hate them."


----------



## Corlon (Aug 29, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> "not stupid little shrines with wooden idols. I hate them."




"But of course, who would care about places where you pray to gods   "  Says Anderian as he starts walking along with the other halfling and the noble tall fellow.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 29, 2003)

Dwarf, you should be ashamed. Taking what does not belong to you? You should be ashamed! And to mension holy temples?! I am not so sure a character such as your's is welcome to join our valiant group..... 

Brechin scolwed at the bearded man and spurred his mount onward regardless of whether the dwarf answered. _I do not trust this one. I almost inclined to fear for my new boy-like companions_ He thought to himself.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2003)

"You repeat the shame part a lot, but it doesn´t make more sense."


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 29, 2003)

No, I'm sure to one as you it wouldn't..... 

Brechin sighs and rides on.

_My Mentor, why must I deal with lowly types such as these?_ Knowing no answer would come and knowing his Mentor's words when it came to dealing with those of the dwarf's kind. "Tolerate those who seem to be worse than your enemies. Even the lowly deserve chance to prove themselves otherwise."

The young warrior turned to see that the halflings were following and went on.


----------



## Corlon (Aug 30, 2003)

"I wonder where this is going" Anderian says to Holland in halfling with a smirk on his face. "Then again, if worst comes to worst, I say we ditch the dwarf"


----------



## Master Curran (Aug 30, 2003)

It seems your party is ready to go, two halflings riding together, and a dwarf and human together.  As you leave the gate the gatekeepers bids you well as he shuts and locks it behind you.  There is a main road leading to the outlying community but Brechin realizes that the road will most likely be watched if these orcs have any sense he also remembers that there is a backroad but it will be slower and longer.

[OOC: Haha! Brechin was the only one to make the intelligence check.]


----------



## Someone (Aug 30, 2003)

The dwarf hears Brechin. "So the road must be watched. So what? The sun shines and that makes orc´s head to go dizzy and their eyes hurt: they don´t like it. And if we hide our amor and weapons they could mistake us for farmers or peaceful travellers, not waiting a fierce dwarf and some would-be orc slayers. That´s the best way to find one of those green pests, and maybe take a prisoner that can tell about their defenses, how many of them are, and how much gold they hide."


----------



## Corlon (Aug 30, 2003)

"As long as I don't get hit by any of their weapons it's fine by me," says Anderian, agreeing with the dwarf, "And we'll have to start sooner or later, so why not start now."


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 30, 2003)

Turning towards the other halfling, Holland winks. In halfling, he replies "You just have to know how to talk to him."

He then turns to the dwarf and in the dwarves own language says "AH, but temple goods can ussually be identified. It's a lot of trouble selling such goods. It probably be better just to give them back to the appropreate temple and recieve the reqard for it's return. Oft timeds the reward is scaled to the physical value and sentimental value of the object in question. Selling such an item, you are lucky to recieve half the value of its physical value."

_Plus, you don't possably gain the entity of a powerful orginization._ he thinks as he rides on.

Replying to the concern about orcs re replyes "I agree with the dwarf, though not for the same reasons." in halfling he adds "of course", and returns to common for the rest. "If we can apprehend one of the orcs for questioning, then we can assertain more information then just blindly loking for them. Anyone here speak orcish? I don't"

_Nor do I want to!_ He finishes in his mind.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 31, 2003)

(OOC: I have the dwarf riding with me!?! Not sure Brechin would trust him that much...? And Brechin was the only one who made the int check? That rocks! Hehe)

The young paladin shakes his head to the Halfling's last comment.

He also agree'd mostly with the Dwarf's plan, though he makes it known that he does not agree with the idea of taking off his armour. 

I'll pull my cloak about me to hide my personage, but there's no way I will remove my armour and weapons when we are dealing with orcs! 

Tugging at his cloak, Brechin makes sure his acoutriments are covered and that no glint of metal should show to those who would spy from afar.

(OOC: though, how well done he did it, is another matter. )

I'll lead the party - better that I take the brunt of any oncoming assault. I am not sure you small ones are suited for such a risk.  

Then he adds, No offense intended mind. Looking back hopeful that he did not insult the smaller men by the comment.


----------



## Someone (Aug 31, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> "I'll pull my cloak about me to hide my personage, but there's no way I will remove my armour and weapons when we are dealing with orcs!"




"Never said that. Only 'hide', not 'remove'" says the dwarf, at the same time he removes his own cloak and stabs it in the middle with his shortsword, making an improvised and awkward poncho where to hide his own armor, weapons, and more important, hands.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 31, 2003)

Holland only shrugs, his two daggers and walking stick probably do nto look like much, and he knows that he does not look threatening. He placed the walking stick in one ot the saddles anyway. 

"Ready!" he says after about 2 seconds of preparation.


----------



## Corlon (Sep 1, 2003)

Anderian raises his arms and looks down at himself...only a bag of herbs and a short spear.  He shrugs, "I guess I'm ready too"


----------



## Master Curran (Sep 1, 2003)

About 6 miles down the road Holland and Anderian notice something big move in the bushes on their right.


----------



## Corlon (Sep 1, 2003)

Anderian mumbles some words and waves his hands around (casts charm person on the thing in the bushes, that is if it looks like soemthing person-ogre size) and says "please reveal yourself friend." 

If it seems bigger than previously stated, Anderian will call the parties attention to it and ready an action to cast magic missle on the creature if it seems hostile.


----------



## Someone (Sep 1, 2003)

Dunathar dismounts from the horse, and grabs the shortsword´s handle under the impromptu poncho. "We´re peaceful people" says. "You don´t have anything to fear from us"


----------



## Master Curran (Sep 1, 2003)

Anderian tries to cast charm person but it fizzles.  Everyone can now see two orcs running away through the forest, they are about 80 ft from you now, but the forest isn't very dense.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 2, 2003)

Seeing the foul orcs make a run for it, Brechin spurs his horse on after them with a yell of encouragement to the rest of his party, hoping to catch the beasts before they make it to thicker tree growth where his horse would be useless.


(Brechin's not too bright.)


----------



## Corlon (Sep 2, 2003)

ooc:  holy crap, they must've rolled _really_ high

IC:  "Stop Brechin, it might be a trap!"


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 2, 2003)

(OOC: Can I make a listen check to see if Brechin heard the halfling's warning?)


----------



## Master Curran (Sep 3, 2003)

initiative:
Anderian 22
Dunathar 19
Holland 9
Orcs 4
Brechin -4(Sorry, i rolled a 1)

Your positions are as follows:
Brechin on his horse with the orcs 200ft away from the road.
Anderian and Holland on their horse at the road.
Dunathar I guess you are still on the horse with Brechin.

What is your action Anderian?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 3, 2003)

[OoC:That would be unwise, not unintellgent behaviour that your Knight, Bretchen, just preformed]

Holland looks at the brash knight as he charges after the orcs, and shrugs. 

He yells to the other halfling "Well, if one goes, the rest ussually follow... hold on!" He kicks his mount to a gallope after the knight and the orcs.


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2003)

Master Curran said:
			
		

> initiative:
> 
> Dunathar 19
> 
> Dunathar I guess you are still on the horse with Brechin.




Actually Dunathar dismounted (see my last post). He draws the crossbow and loads it (using all the round)


----------



## Master Curran (Sep 4, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry i missed that someone.  Please try to post in order of your initiatives.]


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 4, 2003)

OoC: Master Curran, iunless you really want this game to drag, I would suggest allowing people post for the round, reagardles sof where their initiative is, and then summarize what has happened for the round all at once. That way no one being waited on. Plus people post at different times, so what you suggest could take days for one round. Please reconsider


----------



## Corlon (Sep 4, 2003)

"I'd advise against going after them, but if you would really like to, I'll shoot them as soon as we get close enough" Anderian says to the rest of the group.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 4, 2003)

(OOC: Mithreader, true, but he is only marginally wiser than an average person. Plus, add in the fact that he is young and brash.)

Brechin draws his sword as he gets closer to the orcs and prepares to charge.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 4, 2003)

Holland, hoping that he does not have to attack from the back of the horse, just directs him the best he can, little arms and legs bouncing in all directions. "Wow! THis is so much FUN!" he yells in his native tongue.


----------



## Corlon (Sep 7, 2003)

um...bump


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 12, 2003)

(OOC: Whoah, no-one's posted for an age!? Hope all's okay MC...)


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 12, 2003)

OoC: I'm still here!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

OoC: I'll take this over from a DM's stand point until MC returns, unless you all want to wait longer, or just give it up as lost? Let me know?


----------



## Someone (Sep 15, 2003)

OOC: some RL problems can cause this kind of delays. I´d say wait a little more time, and then let it die, though if you want to continue the game I´m for it. Your games, at least, seem healthy.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Then I'll give him till the beginning of next week. If nothing happens by then, I'll take over (and then beware!), unless someone else objects, or think that this thread should die.


----------



## Someone (Sep 15, 2003)

Let´s see if the others are agree. I don´t know if I want to play a solo game.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Me either... okay, deal.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm still up for this. 

A shame MC can't carry on. I'm sure Mith will do a great job.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

That's three, including me... only one more to go (or is it two?)


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2003)

I think two.


----------



## Corlon (Sep 16, 2003)

sorry for not posting, Master Curran gave up on enworld...again, he has phases like that.  

But neways, if you'd like to start a new campaign like this, I'd be up for that!


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2003)

Is this working?

I´m sorry, I´m having problems with the boards; I can´t respond in some threads and I was testing this one.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

Alright... a new campaigne or this one? What do you guys want? Let me know. If a new one, then you can use the same character as in this one.

Let me know.


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2003)

This campaing hasn´t really started, so it´s really the same for me.


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2003)

*double post*


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 17, 2003)

This char is fine for me. I'll be happy to join in on whatever you come up with Mith!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

Dunathar loads his crossbow as he watches the others fly off into the distance in presuite of the orcs

The orcs continue to run with those in procuit on horses closing the gap quickly! (Next round, witha charge, you could attack them)

Please go ahead and post you next actions. THe orcs just continues to run for their action


----------



## Someone (Sep 17, 2003)

Dunathar starts running after the orcs too, carrying the loaded crossbow. [run action]


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 17, 2003)

With a spirited "whoop" and a last glance over his shoulder to make sure he was not on his own, Brechin levels a charge at the back of the running orcs!

(Charge at closest orc +2 att -2AC until next turn, +1 for attcking the orc's back?)


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

(Close, but no +1. The orc is still running, so looses his dexterity bonus, and can not make AoOs. That's about it. I'm waiting for the others to respond (okay the other))


----------



## Someone (Sep 18, 2003)

[Actually he should have a +1: while you are on horseback, you have a +1 when attacking medium sized or smaller opponents. 

That´s good if you have a _war_horse...]


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

*OOC:*


Were is that rule? Is that a DM ruling off the higher ground rule? I could not find where that is actually stated.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

Okay, so it seems that we are missing Corlon, so I'll continue with his Anderian.

The dwarf runs after the orc with his crossbow loaded. He notes that the orc is out distancing him as he runs.

The paladin levels his longsword at the orcs head and swings as he passes him, seperating it from the orcs neck.... and finds that he's running straight towards 3 others with longspears, set for a charge!

Holland follows after the Paladin, head turning to catch sight of the orcs and pulls his horse up short. "Now that's just great!" he says to no one in particular.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 25, 2003)

Brechin is elated as he feels his sword bite into the orc's neck. Though, it takes a moment for him to see what is fast arriving before him. _Those spears will run me through for sure!_

The young paladin then tries with all his might (Even at the risk of injuring the horse) to stop or to swerve his charge out of the way.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

The paladin pulls up the horse short of the spears, though a bit closer then the halfling(s). 

Holland starts to run, on foot, towards the paladin, followed closely now by the dwarf (and the other halfling, perhaps).

The three orcs, seeing that their trap had been sprung, unset their longspears, and charge the paladin! One of thier spears embeds itself into the horse, who screams, another screaches off of the paladins armor, and the last also finds it's path to the horse! THe horse rears at the suddon pain and starts to fall!

(I'll need a ride check!)


----------



## Someone (Sep 26, 2003)

Dunathar shoots at one of the orcs if he can see them, otherwise continues running (but not stopping near enough of the orcs so they can attack him easily)


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 28, 2003)

Brechin "bumps" into his horse as he tries to get ready for the orc attack.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 30, 2003)

(Fine, I'll roll the Ride check!... Oops, maybe you should have!)

Brechen falles with the now dying horse and gets his leg pinned underneath it!

Meanwhile, still moving forward, the dwarf looses a bolt at one of the orcs and the creature jolts back from the impact of the hit, but continues to horrass the downed paladin.

Holland continues to run towards the orcs. (He'll be there next round).


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 30, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> (Fine, I'll roll the Ride check!... Oops, maybe you should have!)
> 
> Brechen falles with the now dying horse and gets his leg pinned underneath it!
> 
> ...




Brechin growls and does his best to struggle from beneath the fallen horse and still manage to keep the orc at bay with his sword. 

(Fighting defensively and whatever other check I might need to make to get Brechin's leg free.)


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2003)

"Hmph. A tough orc, uh?" says Dunathar while loading again the crossbow. "I´ll make a pair o´boots with you, then"

[Load the crossbow and shoot again, at the same orc if possible

If there´s a possibility of hitting the paladin, then drop it, draw the shortsword and move forward]


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 1, 2003)

The dwarf drops the crossbow andmoves forward while pulling out his shortsword.

Holland rushed forward, brandishing his walking stick in both hands, ready to brouse some anckles, but as he passes the danger point of the longspear, one of the orcs spears him in the gut, while another punktures his side.

Brechin pulls free from the horse and rolls up under the orcs weapons, and since they were paying to much attention to the now punctured halfling, have no opertunity to attack the now standing paladin.

The dwarf, using the opening that Holland had created also gets within striking range.


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2003)

_"Ho!"_ thinks Dunathar _"Now that I´m in the party, it´d better to dance"_ The dwarf tries to find a vulnerable spot on one of the orc´s flanks, rolling through them.

[Try to flank one of the orcs, tumbling if neccesary, or better than that using the "blind spots" around them -if they are using longspears they can´t reach within 5 foot of them or less- and strike with the short sword.]


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 1, 2003)

Seeing the brave halfling getting stabbed by the orc's spears, Brechin with a furious roar charges at them to push them back and force them from the little man, thereby putting himself between them and the halfling.

(Bullrush the orcs to push them back)


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 2, 2003)

Dunathar, successfully gets within range of his shortsword and attacks the nearest orc with it, trying to posision himself so that he flanks the orc, but unfortunately, unable to do so. 

His shortsword bites in deeply to the orcs side, finishing off the job that his crossbow bolt was unable to. 

The paladin rushes one of the orcs, forcing it back 10 feet with his charge, and forcing it to it's back in doing so. 

Holland, now free from the two spears, falls to the ground, bleeding.

The prone orc that Brechen had knocked down, grabs his longspear, gets up and steps back from the enraged paladin. 

The other orc, now facing off the shorter team member, seems to reconsider and runs. The dwarf, seeing an opertunity in the fleeing creatures back, swings and finishes it off.


----------



## Someone (Oct 2, 2003)

[OOC: I hope none read the original message. I thought the orcs were all dead!]

"See?" says Dunathar as he tries to circle the remaining orc to get into a favorable position. "That´s how things are done, pal."

[More or less the same as in the last round. Try to flank the orcs and stab him]


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 2, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> [OOC: I hope none read the original message. I thought the orcs were all dead!]
> 
> "See?" says Dunathar as he tries to circle the remaining orc to get into a favorable position. "That´s how things are done, pal."
> 
> [More or less the same as in the last round. Try to flank the orcs and stab him]




Aye. I fear you were right sir dwarf. Were it not for you, I too would have been downed by these tricksome fiends.

Brechin then steps up to the orc and swings his sword so that it may regret the day it and it's kind decided to ambush these fellows.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 10, 2003)

Brechin steps up to the orc, with a calmness that seems to put it on edge, and seeing an opening, stabs with it in a manner of casualness that's beyond his little experience in years. The orc, slides off the blade that had impailed it's heart neatly in twine with no sound at all, the light of it's eyes going out.

The two companions look around them and notes the halfling's still body. Going over to him in a rush, the paladin finds that his spirit had already left it's mortal coils and flead to it's rightfull destination. 

The dwarf, on the other hand, takes time to look around, seeing if he can see any other threat, and though he sees none, he can see the trail that the orcs had used to get there. It's off the road that the companions were taking, nor a game trail, then man made, but the odvious boot marks in it's soil proves the fact.

Looking in the direction that the trail heads, smoke can be seen in the distance, as from a single camp fire. If he can judge distances, it looks to be about two miles off.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 14, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> The two companions look around them and notes the halfling's still body. Going over to him in a rush, the paladin finds that his spirit had already left it's mortal coils and flead to it's rightfull destination. .




His teeth bared with a stern grimace, the young paladin gently lays the brave corpse of the halfling to rest under a nearby tree, away from sight so he may be able to come back to bury him later. Using nearby foliage and brush, he covers him after first closing the wee man's eyes and folding his hands upon his chest.

Turning to his companion, Brechin asks, You know where they came from? Can they be tracked? Our brave companion must be avenged!

There is a pleading and urgent sense about the young lad and a little panic now after his seeming calmness during the battle.


----------



## Someone (Oct 14, 2003)

"Tracked?" says Dunathar. "No, i don´t know how to do that. But I have a good idea where these orcs are." adds pointing at where the raided village is supposed to be.

As soon the orc corpses are properly looted, Dunathar says "Now we don´t have a horse, it would be better if we leave the road. We´ll go near it, though: let me go ahead so I can spot those green scum before we stab them."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 15, 2003)

Brechin nods to the dwarf and with a last sad look to the fallen halfling, he crouches low and does his best to follow the direction that the dwarf leads, whilst staying far enough back so as not to give away his companion's position.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


Sorry, but which way are the companions going? Down the road, or the way that the trail goes that the orcs had made. The one leading towards the fire in the distance? The road leads to the village that had been looted.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2003)

(OOC - erk, I think the road is not the path. The trail then. Just assume we take the trail instead.)


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 22, 2003)

Going down the trail, the two companions find other sources of the orcs that leave the trail poluted by their meer presence. Carcasses of deer, only a little taken for food, bits of bone, excrement, and other signs. 

After about an hour down the rough trail, the companions find that they are closing on where the fire should be. 

THe dwarf moves ahead for a closer look, staying in the selture of the brush and moving with practiced stealth. 

There are guards set: two to this side, making eight if the other sides are equally guarded, plus however many are around the fire itself.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2003)

Seeing the ravaged corpses of the wild animals, Brechin once again feels an anger boil within hs heart. _Those, those devils!_ The young man crouches behind a large tree and notches an arrow to his shortbow at the nearest orc.


----------



## Someone (Oct 22, 2003)

"Two of them on guard duty" Dunathar tells Brechin. "And many more, if I know orcs. Do you think we could take those two without raising the alarm?"

Brechin seems ready to do that, so Dunathar slowly stalks towards them until he´s at 30 feet of the pair, then releases a bolt from his sling.

[OOC: I´m assuming there´s enough cover -brushes, etc- so Dunathar can get near enough of them to use a ranged sneak attack. If there´s not, I´d like to hold my actions until I know the general layout of the place well enough to make a decision.]


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 22, 2003)

Moving with the ease of practice, the dwarven thief moves close enough to one of the orcs to see the drool on his lower tusk, and waits long enough for the two to see the paladin. 

The two orcs seem to hear and then see the paladin at the same time. As the first on is about to stand, Dunathar wurls his sling and fires a stone from it to the nearest one, knocking it in the side of the head with a precise enough to knock him down. The other, seeing his companion fall, opens himself up to the paladins arrow, that flies true and silents the orc before it can get to fully erect standing posision.

Listening, neither character can hear any form of alarm, so it looks like they had  suceeded in their plan.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2003)

Seeing the second orc fall, Brechin motions to the dwarf that he should move on whilst he covers him with his bow, allowing the soft footed man to sneak in closer. Once all seems safe, Brechin then will draw his sword and move after him.


----------



## Someone (Oct 23, 2003)

Dunathar drags the bodies behind the brush, so they canot be easily seen, and searches them. Then, he takes a better look at the place they arrived at, venturing a little farther if needed.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 23, 2003)

Dunathar finds more of the same on these as the others (wooden carvings, a few silver, and a couple of gold each. It seems taht most of their funds must have gone to their weapons and armor).

It's a group of trees that cover an area large enough to hide the rather large clearing in the center. Making it to the center, the dwarf sees 5 orcs around a campfire. 

Brechin, seeing that it's clear places his bow away, leaving it stringed, for now and pulls out his sword and moves up besides the quiet dwarf.

From the brush under the trees, they see that there is about 30' seperating them from the fire in the center of the clearing and around it, the orcs are relaxing. Looking to the other side of the campfire, to the trees beyond, both characters see movement, which may be more orcs, probably guards, though you can not be sure. 

The orcs have their weapons close by, two of which are being sharpened by their owners. Another is turning a spit with some form of meat on it, and the last two are playing some form of dice game.

There are two very large bags next to the group, and the group is surprised to see one move! A nearby orc casually kicks it and Dunathar hears a grown form it.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 24, 2003)

Brechin turns to his dwarven companion and whispers Should we rush them? I think we should. The young warrior nods, rather overconfident.


----------



## Someone (Oct 24, 2003)

"Hello? Is there someone up there?" hisses Dunathar. "There are five of them at least, not counting the guards. If we enter there, they will kill us and keep the money and spend it in orcish things. Blegh."

But what to do? The orcs will find the dead guards sooner or later. Sooner, most likely. But that gives him an idea... a stupid one, but the only idea that comes to his mind.

"I have an idea. It´s from something I heard in a tale, a dwarf that scared their enemies making them believe there was a monster around. Maybe, and only maybe, if we can do that with them, we will be able to pick them one by one. What do you say?"


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 24, 2003)

After hearing this Brechin looks at his companion unsurely. Umm.... I am not so sure what you mean. _Pretending to be monsters?_ The orcs would slay us as soon as see such a display. 

We should rush them! The two of us can do it! Brechin looks to the dwarf for his confirmation.


----------



## Someone (Oct 24, 2003)

"Yeah, the two of us can end dead. Not against five orcs _and_ the guards, boy." says Dunathar. "I wasn´t thinking on feinging to be monsters, but to make them believe a monster killed the two guards. But it´s a stupid idea anyway. What we need is a way to divide, confound or distract them. But how?"


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 24, 2003)

As the two companions discuss their options, it appears that whatever is cooking must be done, for it's taken off the spit and handed around to each of the orcs in turn.









*OOC:*


Had to put something here, for no other reason then to let you know I'm still here.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 24, 2003)

Brechin looks about himself and scans the area, looking for something that might be of aid.

OKay then - you seem pretty handy with that sling - you fire your stones at the orcs whilst I rush them. They are feasting and unaware of our presence - it should work?

The young man looks to the dwarf for his affirmation.


----------



## Someone (Oct 25, 2003)

"I warn you that if things go awry I´ll run leaving you there. Can you give me your money? Just in case, you know."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 25, 2003)

It was Brechin's turn to hiss back at the rogue.

Master dwarf! I would no sooner leave my meagre coin with you than look a cockatrice in the eyes! Since you have come up with no serious alternative, then I suggest we try my idea. I feel sure that our ambush would be enough to take these beasts unawares.

Brechin moves back as the dwarf suggests, readies his bow and shoots off an arrow, preferably two then draws his sword and charges.


----------



## Someone (Oct 26, 2003)

"Oh, the other alternative is leaving this place, not that I´ll think you´re going to do that. But don´t shoot from here; let´s fall back a while, enough for them to have you enough time to shoot twice. I´ll hide near, so I can ambush one of them as they try to reach you. We´ll be able to kill two or three of them if we´re lucky. Shoot first those who actually are handling the weapons."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 29, 2003)

Brechin moves back to a defensible position within bowshot, but still out of sight of the orcs and starts loosing hos arrows at designated targets who look most ready to be able to ruch him.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 1, 2003)

Brechen and the dwarf start thier vally at the orcs, and catch them by surprise. THey are happy to see their assualt bring down two in quick order, and then one more before he can make it to the trees. The two from the other side of the camp that they had only guessed were there prove to be more of an issue. The paladin has to abandon his bow as one makes it within striking distance, and finds that he's pressed as they exchange blows. 

Meanwhile the dwarf takes the other out with a sling only to realize taht there was yet another orc, who snuck through the woods to stike at them, and takes a wound to the side for his lack of knowledge. Dropping the sling, and pulling out his shortsword, he starts to trade blows with the orc, smiling as he notes taht he has an advantage... he knows how to fight orcs!

Soon, the battle ends, and the two of you pant from the short battle, both bleeding, the paladin from a few minor cuts (luckely), and the dwarf from the one wound.

(COngrats! You've made second level! Go ahead and update your sheets with new hitpoint totals, saves and any advancement of skill (though only ones that you have already, since there is no training available... you CAN save skill points for a time when those are available, however).


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 1, 2003)

OOC: I can't seem to find the Rogue's Gallery thread for this adventure? Anyone have a link?


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 2, 2003)

Here it is.


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2003)

"Ouch!" says Dunathar. "Let´s attack them! you said. Well, now I´m hurt."

"At least they are dead. Let´s see what the had on... I hope these have something, not like the others." Dunathar spits on the floor. "Dirty, _poor_ orc scum..."

OOC: Changes to the sheet are: Added a level of Rogue (so now Rogue 2). I rolled a 2 for hit points, so Dunathar has now 12. Reflex saves go up by +1. Added 1 skill point to Listen, Spot, Move Silently, Search, Hide, Tumble, Open Lock, Appraise, Pick Pockets, Disable Device. Attack bonuses go up by +1. Now has Evasion.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 3, 2003)

Taking a deep breath to calm the emotions of the battle within his head, Brechin nods at the dwarf's words.

Aye dirty. He sniffs the air, noting how already one of the ugly beast's bowels had loosened. We should burn their corpses too. Be quick about your search master dwarf, I fear I may lose the contents of my stomach all too soon at this rate!

((OOC: Thanks for the link Mith - went up a level in Paladin, rolled a 6 for my HP(+8 including con bonus) so now have 20hp's, bab now +2, fort +1, now have smite evil(1/day) & Aura of courage, spot skill is now +3))


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 7, 2003)

The two go about their seperate duties, the paladin preparing the bodies of the orcs for barial (or bonfire) and the dwarf looking for loot. He discovers two sacks, one very large containing an unconcious child with blond long hair and blood over it's face. It's hard to tell if it's male of female... with it only a little out of the sack from the dwarves searching. The other contains a golden urn, a silver pipe, a pouch of gold and silver, plus 3 ornate, but well balanced daggers.


----------



## Someone (Nov 8, 2003)

"At least! It was worth the pain, after all." says Dunathar. "We could get a good price for these things. About the boy, I doubt it´s worth much, and you may want to return him to the villagers anyway."

[Dunathar tries to Appraise the things he found. After this, I think we should come back to the village with the boy.]


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 8, 2003)

Brechin frowns disparingingly at the dwarf's comments regarding the child. Making sure the fires are up and running he then steps to the child's inert form and gently removes the small body from the sack.

Child? He whispers. Are you hurt or unwell?

(Will make sure the child is not hurt and mend any wounds I may find - heal check.)


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 10, 2003)

THe child does not respond, having substained a head injury. 

Taking the child from the sack, they note that she, first of all is a she, and then notes the very fine outfit she wears. She would have been blonde if not for the blood from her head injury. She appears to be about 10... maybe as old as 12, if a little underdeveloped. Her once royal outfit would have fit in with a noble attending a correnation, moonstones as buttones, silk, valenteen and mink all evident in the exquisite design of her robes. The clothing, even in the state that they are in now would easily bring 1000 gp from just the materials it was constructed from. 

The paladin notes the the whale bone corset is cutting off her breath as she labors to breath, her perfectly formed lips taking on a slightly blue tinge. 

The dwarf looks closer at the items he had found, but being distracted by the glorious dress, seems to think the other things mear trinkes, though he thinks he may be able to seel the bunch for a little more than 300 gp.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 11, 2003)

To the GM...Just a heads up Deadestdais' computer is down for a little bit....


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 14, 2003)

Brechin eases the child's laboured breathing by untying the corset and reaches deep within himself to lend his healing touch against her wounded head. (Lay on hands)

This child is noble-born. I wonder how these orcs came upon one such as she?


----------



## Someone (Nov 15, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, seems that I missed the thread. My fault.

"Sure she is. Someone must be wanting her back. Enough to be eager to reward those that bring him the girl, if we´re lucky."

Dunathar looks at the symptoms of suffocation. "You should cut that thing up. She´s having trouble breathing." Then looks around and quicly puts all thing of value on the sack: "Get the girl, and let´s get out of here. I don´t know if there´s more orcs running around, but this is a perfect place to find them. I had enough orcs for one day, we´ll ask the girl her name when she´s awake."

[If he has the opportunity, Dunthar will take the moonstone buttons from the girls clothes. When/if Brechin is not watching]


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 19, 2003)

The two comanions continue n their way, back to the raod which they had first been ambushed. They then have to make a disision. Continue in the direction they were initially heading, or go back to the town they started from.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 19, 2003)

Brechin pondered on where to go next. 

Sir dwarf, I feel it would be pointless to head back to the town. The girl would hardly come from such a lowly place. He checked to see if the young lass was comfortable. Perhaps we will find clues as to where she is from in the village we were originally heading for?


----------



## Someone (Nov 20, 2003)

Dunathar scratches his head. "The girl is as unlikely to come from the village attacked as from the one we came from. My guess is that she was travelling, most likely to take part in some kind of ceremony, and the orcs attacked her caravan."

Dunathar thinks a while. "Maybe she´s famous, and one of the villagers know how´s she. And anyway, she will be a hindrance when fighting orcs."


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

The two unlikely companions change course and head back to the village that they had left initially. They find their way back and all of the villages, upon hearing of their arival, rush out to greet them. Questions are thrown towards them, such as "What's happening?", "Are they coming for us?", "How are the Jones'?", and "How many are there?" until the sharif of the town breaks the croud up with a few of his men and approach you.

"The mayor would like to see you." the gruff, black bearded man in chain tells you when he's close. 

You are outside of the inn/tavern where you all had met. The Meeting Hall is just up the street.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 26, 2003)

Brechin turns to the man, a little overwhelmed by the former mass-questioning by the town's folk. He still cradles the girl in his arms and seems a little reluctant to profer her off onto another. The mayor? I am not sure there is all that much we can say. Lead on though sheriff. 

To Brechin, the one who could offer the best answers to any questions in all this was the sleeping form in his arms.


----------



## Someone (Nov 26, 2003)

Instead of an appropiate reward and generosity after those that risked their lives for them, they act like a murder of crows. "Dunno! and don´t continue to shout like that!. A halfling died, you know."

Dunathar walks to the meeting hall, not knowing what the Major has to say.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 26, 2003)

The Shariff makes a path for you to the hall where he must be waiting. Going through the too-tall doors into the hall, the guards close the door on the rest of the crowd, and before you stands a puffed up personage with lace seeming to explode out of every opening in his outfit. His outfit is red with a sash that looks to be gold. "Have you any news? WHo is this?" he asks, turning his attention to the girl, noting her finery. "I know her! What have you done with Princess Jackleen?" 

Both of you recognize the name of the direct heir to the throne of Galadin, the land to the north that has been at peace with this land for over 200 years.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 27, 2003)

Princess!? I...  Brechin looks down at the girl, stunned as to how to react. 

She was in the orc camp. Umm. I mean. Brechin took a deep breath, then continued We travelled to the village where the wounded rider had come from to investigate the sighting of orcs there. Along the way we met upon foul orcs hiding in bushes alongside the road. After first chasing then searching, we found their camp. Unfortunately, our brave Halfling companion fell to their swords. Then after a desperate skirkish, and with the orcs at our feet, dead, we saw the gir... the Princess Jackleen, I mean, tied in a sack. She was unconscious when we found her. Though I have used what small healing talent I could to make her as comfortable as possible.  

The young warrior looks down at the girl in his arms and offers her to the mayor. I am sure she is missed in her kingdom. Here, I am sure you wish to take her there as soon as possible? With these last words and an honest piercing gaze directly into the mayor's eyes, Brechin waits for an answer.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 1, 2003)

"I?" says the Mayer? I think not, though I can see to her needs until I can find someone capable of escorting her there. I assume that you wish to continue investigating the trouble in the other town? Otherwise, you would be perfect for escorting her up north." the mayer then gets a sad look on his face, "I'm sorry to here about the halfling. YOu have my simpathy."


----------



## Someone (Dec 2, 2003)

I´m sorry, but I have to leave the game. I hate to do this, since it will probably means its death, but I have to do that for several reasons.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 2, 2003)

(OOC: Damn! *grumbles* Mith? You going to carry it on regardless, ask someone to take on his char? Or is that it? Someone, hope it's nothing too bad. Good luck with whatever.)


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 2, 2003)

(OoC: Let's see if any one would be interested in continuing his character, or another in his place.)


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 3, 2003)

(OOC: I hope so. I was kinda liking this character. )


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 3, 2003)

(OoC: We have one bite, and two potential others. The Recruiting thread will keep you up to date. Now I had only asked for 1 or 2 players. It'll be up to you if you want to include all three players (if they all complete characters).)


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 3, 2003)

(OOC: I think that as long as they are aware that this game moves pretty fast and I kinda like the way it was rolling along so swiftly, 2-3 is fine. It's all down to how many you want to handle mate.)


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 3, 2003)

Okay, we have two characters aproved and posted. THey should be introduced pretty soon. 

Go ahead and continue playing.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 4, 2003)

Brechin looked astonished at the mayor's suggestion. I would escort her home? I am but a simple man. Surely not worthy to be escort to a Princess! But, should none other step forward, I will gladly take her there and protect her with mine own life until she is returned to her father's side.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 4, 2003)

The mayer turns to the door and motions the man who had brought the two to the mayer. 

Dunathar turns to the paladin and says "Escort I am not, though there would surly be a reward for her safe return. I have to worn the clan about the activities here so that the council of elders will be able to decide what to do. Orcs don't like us dwarves that much and if they continue south, they will be encountering Stoneathora, and my clan. Farewell, both of you, and good luck." With that the dwarf starts to head for the door after exchanging handshakes with Brechin, and even a short embrace. "Come on down some time, and we'll share stories over a pint."

The mayer finishes talking to the man, who follows the dwarf outside, and turns back to Brechin. "There are two wandering warriors in town: one a dwarf much like the one that left, and another a staff wielder, it seems, though he could be a cleric from his clothing. I have sent Bealmon to get them.

*Meanwhile*
Relaxing in the quant little inn that this town has, Jonathon sits at a table watching the crowd outside disperse after two warriors (a dwarf and a human) were escorted away. Just then another dwarf walks into the inn and sits down at a near table and orders something. From the polite, but not overly familiar responce from the waitress, and the road dust on his clothing, it appears he was another traveler like himself. 

The door to the inn opens once more and a black bearded man in chain looks around and seeing you and the dwarf heads over to stand so he can address you both in a gruff voice. "You two looking for work? The mayer has sent me over to see if you would be interested in a job. If you are, then follow me." He then turns and starts to head out the door.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2003)

"Well, it would seem that I do have purpose here." Jonathon comments to the dwarf as he stands up and heads for the door.  Using his staff as a walking stick he gathers up his bag and heads for the door.  "Are you coming, sir Dwarf?"

Once he arrives in front of the Mayor, Jonathon bows deeply as a sign of respect.  "Good day, mayor.  My name is Jonathon Boyd, I was told I might be of service to you."  He straightens and leans on his staff.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 5, 2003)

Looking down towards the mug of ale in front of him, Veitus sighed as it did not seem the dust from the road would be rinsed away any time soon.

_~It has to be the clothes...they scream needy stranger in need of coin...~_

"Are you coming, sir Dwarf?"

Turning to face both men, Veitus nodded and spoke softly. "Aye, I'm right behind ye."

Following them both until they stopped in an office that Veitus assumed was the town mayor's, he waited until the one named Boyd had introduced himself before speaking.

"My name be Veitus sir, and while I'm not sure what you'd be needing with a road weary stranger like me, my purse is all ears."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 9, 2003)

*Aenilaen Sorne*

They heard a cough and a polite knock on the door. They turned as saw a cloaked and hooded woman standing by the door. She was dressed in dusty, gray and green travel-worn clothing. 

A gray cloak and hood enveloped most of her body and face, obscuring her race. Strapped to her belt was a longsword, dagger and several pouches. In one hand was a carved longbow and she had a backpack with a quiver full of arrows cleverly strapped to it, slung across her back. 

"I couldn't help but overhear your offer to these two gentlemen. Perhaps I could be of some use as well?" she asked politely.

(OCC- sorry about the delay and changes. When i get home from work, Enworld usually gets wonky...)


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 10, 2003)

The three adventurers follow the marshal to te mayors office and see him talking to a warrior there. On the couch is an unconscious girl in fine, though torn cloths. I talso appears that all of her valuables from the dress had been taken off, roughly.

The mayor turns to you and says "Welcome! Yes, I have a job opertunity for you, and that is to help this noble Paladin in his quest." He turns back to Brechin and says "But you have to choose which is more important: escorting the Princess to her homeland, or continuing investigation of the orc manifistation? Choose so that I can make preparations for the other."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2003)

*Aenilaen Sorne*

"I have heard rumors of these orc raids. My people fear that it was a feint, to disguise something far more sinister. I fear that they were right."

Aenilaen guestures towards the unconscious princess. 

If we take the princess back to her home, we will run into more orcs and perhaps something worse than orcs, for they rarely act in such a manner without some sort of prodding. If we stay and investigate, they will simply keep us occupied and retake the princess."

Aenilaen looks at the other adventurers. "I think we should take the princess back to her home. If nothing else, the orcs will follow us and leave the villagers alone. That is, if the princess was their goal all the time."

(OOC: I noticed that our party lacks a cleric. Next level i get, if it's ok with the dm, i'm multi-classing to a cleric of Naralis Analor)


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 11, 2003)

Brechin studies the newcomers as the mayor speaks. 

The dwarf looked swarthy, much like his last comapnion. He hoped this short one was of a better disposition.
The man who carried the stave seemed confident. And calm. Perhaps he would be of great help, though that stick didn't look much like a "weapon".
Finally, the woman. Cowled and seemingly road weary. She looked as though she knew how to handle herself. 

These new companions, should they prove honest trustworthy, might be worthy to accompany his journey into the Princess's lands. Stepping to the sleeping girl's side, Brechin gently lifted her in his arms and stood briefly before the mayor. Sir, it seems your request has been answered by more than one. I am sad my former companion could not join us. But I am sure we four will be able to accompany the princess to her home. And, her father.

Brechin took a moment to think about what was needed. 

Mayor, we will need mounts and provisions?


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2003)

*Aenilaen Sorne*

"Forgive my impertinence. I forgot to introduce myself. I am Aenilaen Sorne. I believe in addition to the horses and provisions, we will also need healing potions or something similar as we will be encountering orcs and other various nasties along the way." The woman said tiredly as she drew back her hood, revealing at last, that she was an elf.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 11, 2003)

Looking at the unconscious woman in the man's arms, Veitus did not see much royalty in the lass, but as he training had taught him there could always be more than what the eye could see.

Looking at the others around him, Veitus saw that they were all staring at him with the same apprehensive gaze.

_~Bet they're wondering if I know which end of the boot to pour the water out of...~_

Looking at the mayor, Veitus knew the decision was made for him as soon he had entered into the room.

"I'll give all the aide I can, but like the lass said, if'n there are orcs to be faced, some potions would come in handy, if there are any to spare."

Pausing for a moment, Veitus decided to gamble a little with the mayor's purse.

"I'll also be needing some extra bolts and some writing materials for the journey.  There may come a time when a message needs to be sent quickly, and I do not want to be scrambling for the means to do so."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2003)

**ooc*

OOC: *Pokes fellow players and dm with the tazer of rememberance +2, +3 vs those who don't post. my arrows need to be used against orcies!  . lol. is it me, or.... is it me?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2003)

"Yes, escorting the princess would likely be the best course of action" Jonathon agreed, seeing the other two appraising their new dwarven friend..  'Hmm, a dwarf, an elf, and another human.  A fairly diverse group, at least.' he thought to himself as the woman, Aenilaen(OOC: Pronunciation?), spoke.

"If it would not be too much of an imposition, rides would probably make the trip faster AND safer, and likely it would be more comfortable for the princess."  He smiled gracefully "I am a traveller by nature, and used to walking, though I doubt the princess would find it as enjoyable as I do.  I'll likely not need provisions, I am always prepared for a journey.. where will this voyage take us, how far do we have to go to deliver the princess?"

OOC: Verbatim, Jonathon wouldn't be staring, he makes no assumptions about someone, waiting until he knows them.  It is the same with situations, he is calm, methodical, but he can at times blow into a furious speed... It comes from his teaching, the Way of Water.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 13, 2003)

*OOC (out of character comment)*

OOC (Myth, in my character's bio, she's from the area bordering Galadin. She'd probably kno how far it is from there.)

OOC: Aenilaen is pronounced An-na-eh-lan she won't mind if you call her Angel or Angela. Just ask her... ^_^
Sorne is prounounced Sor-nay (Sor as in sorcerer) 
I know it's a mouthful. but hay. she's an elf. they like impossible to prounounce correctly by non-elf names. her brothers and sisters names are worse.  

OOC: oh if this character dies, i wanna play a gnome with a dire bunny mount! ^_^.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 20, 2003)

**ooc*

*OOC gets out her mace of correction +2 and starts to glare crazily at absent fellow players. (also has a bit of a problem with reality at times)


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2003)

*ready whenever the rest of the group is*


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2003)

*Ooc Again*

ooc again (gettting to like those a bit much are we kiri? lol)
YAY! the sites back up!


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2003)

*Aenilaen*

Aenilaen sits down on a near-by chair and sets her back pack on the ground beside her. "Well my people live in the Sapphire Mountains and Blue-Ridge fog forests near Galadin. The trek there will not be easy or short on foot." 

She waved her hand towards the princess. "The child will also need clothing, ones that do not advertise her rank, for now, anyone looking at her will know she's important. If dressed in peasant clothing, she will not stand out as much, unless our enemies know what she looks like."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 29, 2003)

*ooc*

ooc *gets out her tazer of rememberance, pops in a fresh set of batteries and gets a crazy gleam in her eyes.

are we still playin peoples? ^_^


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 30, 2003)

OOC: *grins as he squirms out of yer reach* I'm here! No honest, I am! Just waiting on our fearless leader, DM, GM-person to return is all!


----------



## kirinke (Dec 30, 2003)

**ooc*

*ooc then lets tackle myth to the ground and tickle him until he leads us where we need to go! lol


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 30, 2003)

OOC: Even if he's still eating Xmas turkey and happily opening presents with loving family? I doubt he'll like us much after that if that is the case.....


----------



## kirinke (Dec 30, 2003)

*ooc *lol*

ooc: you might have a case there. we can still tickle him when he gets back tho....


----------



## Jemal (Dec 30, 2003)

OOC: I think I like this plan.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 31, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Sorry for my absence, but please let me up so that I can at least post!? *Tries to fend the others off with his hands and fails miserably*







The mayor nods to the requested equipment only after the paladin agrees with the requests. 

"Yes, it is north of Galadin, about a weeks ride on a horse. Unfortunately that's right through the area that the orc raids are occuring, but I'll leave the details of traveling to you. The sooner you start the siooner the prioncess will be safe with her own people." The mayor nods to them, bowing and shaking hands where appropriate as he shows them out.

Outside, there are 4 horses with saddle bags that may hold the supplies asked for.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 31, 2003)

*Aenilaen*

Aenilaen smiles at the sleeping child. "It would be wise to wait until the child regains consciousness. If nothing else, she might be able to tell us something of how she was taken prisoner."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 2, 2004)

*ooc*scritches head*

ooc*scritches head. i forget who's who now?
Aenilaen Sorne 1st lvl elf ranger (played by kirinke)


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 2, 2004)

Brechin nodded at the she-elf's words. Waiting for the poor lass to awaken would be a good idea indeed. Let us find her a cot so she may at least be comfortable before we take her home?


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 2, 2004)

*OOC:*


Fair enough! Here is the list of the main players, at this point:

Brechen - Human Paladin, and the leader of the group (at least from the mayor's point of view) played by deadestdai
Jonathon Boyd - Human Fighter. Not much is known about this character yet: played by Jemal
Veitus Blackforge - Dwarven Rogue, again, not much is known about this character by the group: Played by Verbatim
Aenilaen Sorne - Female Elven Ranger, and probably the best known character in the party, though she has been with the group the shortest amount of time. She hails from the Sapphire Mountains and Blue-Ridge fog forests near Galadin.
Princess Jackleen - A human blonde haired child, fair of face and between 10 and 12 years old in appearance.
 Hope this helps! You are all in a farming community called Yorkshire, and in investigating the orc raid on Rivertown, found the princess.







After some prodding and shing the princess stirs to semi-wakening. 

"Who, what?..." she asks, shaking her head, before reconsidering and she opens eyes of startling green to look around. "Excuse me, good sir..." she notes the others and amends "And others... but could you please inform me as to my where abouts?" Her voice, while weak, shows a pleasant lilt, her perfectly shaped lips forming a slight smile with her question.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 3, 2004)

Dylan offers the girl a warm smile. Ahh! Awake at last. You lady, he offers a bow with much flourish  are in the fine village of Yorkshire. Brought here from the clutches of vile orcs and quite safe now. My name is Brechin and I am at your service and have pledged to bring you back to your home in safety else my life be forfiet. These, are my new companions and have offered to come also on this journey.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2004)

**ooc*

*ooc gets out her tazer of rememberance, winces, tosses tazer and prepares to glomp and tickle the others unmercifully. (gets bored unless she's killin orcs)


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 4, 2004)

OOC: Krinke silly, remember that our intrepid GM can only post during the week? Or if you didn't know that, then now you do!


----------



## kirinke (Jan 4, 2004)

ooc: lol. i was referring to our team-mates. ^_^ myth is bein good so no tickling for him!
*rolls and sucessfully sneak attacks the others, tickling them unmercifully.


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 5, 2004)

*OOC:*


Worry not, my dear Kirinke, if the others do not join back into the main story, then we'll ax them and continue with just the paladin and the ranger. I know that both deadestdai and myself do not mind continuing with just two players... but I will NOT let this game die!







The princess, still seeming disoriented, though her delicate and trained movements may be more of a show then reality, notes her suroundings, her clothing and the others around her, and then focuses her eyes, in a down cast manner, back to the paladin. 

"Kind Lord, you have my thanks, gratitude and I'm in your debt, far as you spoke, the memories of that teriblenight returned to my mind." She turns her eyes to the others in turn and adds, "and the rest of your companions, of course. Now, if we have an opertunity for a bath and a change of clothing we can be on our way, for it has been a trying couple of days and I feel a need to refresh myself... that is if you feel we have time for such delay?" Her eyes shyly go back to the paladins in a seeming request.

If the party agrees, the princess, with the help of you, gets up, makes her way to the inn, and orders a bath. She changes her clothing into the pesant wear that you set out for her with a nod after your explination and bathes and dresses quicky. In a matter of 30 minutes, she's out of her room, a bundle of clothing on her back ina non-discript cloth sack. She thanks the innkeepers wife with a genuine smile of appreciation and a hug, and then turns back to the group. Even in the peasant wear, all of you can tell that it will have a hard time hiding her royal nature with her bearing and with her direct and commanding presence. Her hair, now clean and shiny form scrubbing crowns her face in splender, seeming to hover arround her head ina halo.

She glides over o the offered mount and mounts witha practiced grace of someone so young and one that has done so a thousandd times before. She leans forward, her ever ready smile on her perfect lips shining down on the horses head as she wispers something to it, it's ears twitching in pleasure at her ready hand and her conforting words.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2004)

*Aenilaen*

Aenilaen looks thoughtfully at the girl, while she riffles through her saddle-bags, taking an inventory of their new belongings. She frowns. 
North. Through the orc raids.
_Dad would have a litter of kittens if I let a princess of a neighboring kingdom fall to harm. Talk about a diplomatic nightmare. _ she thought and took Brechin aside and begins whispering earnestly.

"Listen, if we go directly north, those orcs are gonna swarm us on general principles. Normally,  I wouldn't care much, but the child is our primary responsibility. Maybe if we go due north until we're out of sight of town, then skirt west around the area where the orcs are raiding, we might avoid the worst of the raiders and throw off any spies who might alert them," Aenilaen glances at the girl. "Maybe a cloak will help disguise her," she finished in a low whisper.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 7, 2004)

Dylan nods in agreement.

Highness, might I suggest a cloak to hide your appearance further? Your enemies are many and we will need all the aid we can find to help in our efforts to return you safely.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 8, 2004)

*ooc*

*ooc 
looks like it's just me and deadestdai, Myth.
Kirinke grins as she hands myth the proverbial axe. 
Can me and deadesdai watch?


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

OOC:I'm here all...had to go out of town unexpectantly, but I am back now...

IC:

While many of his kind would balk under the thought of hiding from orcs and their dark kind, Veitus saw the merit in their concern, especially since the lass was barely more than a child.

Pausing for a moment, Veitus approached his new companions.

"I have a spare cloak she can use, it will be a bit big around the shoulders, but with a little work, it should do."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 8, 2004)

**ooc*

heheh. at least the axe and tazer comments are working..... ^_^
*glomps and tickles Verbatim unmercifully.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

**more ooc*



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> heheh. at least the axe and tazer comments are working..... ^_^
> *glomps and tickles Verbatim unmercifully.





*takes my punishment like a champ, as it beats the axe*


----------



## kirinke (Jan 8, 2004)

*ooc
oh, btw myth, wha do we have in our saddlebags?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2004)

OOC: I'm here as well, after handling my grandmothers passing.  I'll be ok now, and am ready to start ENWorlding again.

IC: 

Jonathon nods in agreement "A good idea, though the orcs would still be prone to attacking a party of seeming travelers.  I've had to use this staff for more than walking, on occasion."  He thinks for a moment.

"Skirting west may be the best idea, with the princess.. it shouldn't be too dificult to find the path less travelled by.  Ah, and not meaning to sound rude, dear lady.." He adds, speaking to the princess "But if we wish to be secretive about this, we'll need to call you something other than Highness or princess.. what would you prefer?"


----------



## kirinke (Jan 12, 2004)

***

ooc
sowwy about your grandmamma. 


IC
Aenilaen nods in agreement. "Aye. Orcs are worse than wolves in that sense. At least wolves only hunt when they're hungry. But a few well-placed arrows will hopefully dissuade the worst of the raiders. If not," Aenilaen trails off and grins slightly. "We are not simple travelers." she says and nimbly slips onto her horse, crooning to it in the elvish tongue.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2004)

While Veitus smiled at the female elf's bravado, he himself was not as confident in his own martial abilities. While his training had taught him the value of a sharpened sword when his wits failed him, he had yet to have to test his blade against a true opponent.

"Perhaps the gods will smile upon those who seek to do the right thing for once."

Looking back down to the young princess, Veitus agreed that while on the road, another name would be best for her, perhaps even more drastic disguise than that.

"Your highness, as your enemies are on the lookout for a young lady, perhaps with a few careful dagger cuts and a trusty bowl, we can further assist you in a disguise."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 12, 2004)

*ooc
as kirinke is an equal oportunity nut-job, she employs her search and spot skills, locates myth, drags him back to the game, where she and her fellow gamers contemplate what they should do....


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 13, 2004)

Brechin gently takes the Princess by the waste and hoists her into the saddle of the smallest pony. I will stay by your side highness to personally protect you. Keep your cloak close about your person and do not stray from my presence lest you be caught unawares and alone during the journey. The young lad tried his best not to sound nor look too stern during this small offering of advice.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 13, 2004)

ooc: dead, i thought your character was brechin? 
looks confusled.....

oh and where's our fearless dm?


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 14, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc: dead, i thought your character was brechin?
> looks confusled.....
> 
> oh and where's our fearless dm?





OOC: Forgive my kinda drunken posting Kirinke? Made a horacious mess, I did..... Was kinda in the char-mood from another game. Left overs. Disgusting I tell ya.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 14, 2004)

Grrr.....


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 14, 2004)

Grrr.....


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 14, 2004)

Grrr.....


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 14, 2004)

Grrr.....


----------



## kirinke (Jan 14, 2004)

ooc: compy problems dead? ^_^

IC:
Aenilaen looks at the sun, noting that it is near noon. "It is getting late, I think we should be going soon,"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 17, 2004)

ooc: bump and short post

Glancing up at the sun, Veitus did not share the same worry as the elf maid.

"There is still time lass, we must not rush too many things."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC: Guys, Mith is MIA. He's usually pretty reliable in my limited experience, so please, don't give up on this game as I am sure he's got some important stuff going on to keep him away. This game has already gone through one GM before him, and I am not about to see it disolve if Mith is unable to return to us anytime soon. So if all agree, let's give him a nother week, then we'll decide if we'll have to make some changes accordingly? Let me know.....


----------



## kirinke (Jan 18, 2004)

ooc: that's what i thought. dun worry. _i'm obessive_....
and obessive peoples dun give up to easily. lol

IC:
Aenilan reaches for her sheathed dagger, draws it out and hands it to Veitus. "Here, you can use this to cut the princess' hair, I'm sure the good-people around here can spare a bowl for a few minutes." she said, grinning slightly.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2004)

"Mine's clean" Jonathon suggests "I like to be prepared for anything."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

Taking the slender dagger, Veitus asks the princess to sit down on the wooden planks behind them.

"Princess, if you do not wish to do this, we will seek another route, but any advatage we can get on those who would seek to harm you, we should use."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 23, 2004)

ooc: i'm getting kinda worried about myth. he has been pretty reliable so far. does anyone know what's wrong? it's been almost (counts on both hands) 2 weeks? or am i loosing it?


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 24, 2004)

OOC: Nope not me..... Am worried too.


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 27, 2004)

[OoC... so OoC, it's hard to even relate!] Hi you two... *Flushes full in the face*, it's been a while, more then a while actually, and I must apologize, though that does not seem enough. For whatever reason, I have just had a REALLY hard time getting on to do updates. I have no excuse other then my own reluctance, and I cannot even put a finger on that reluctance. I hope that this is making more sense to you then it is to me, for I have no idea why I've been so bad recently. I can understand if you want to quite and place your time and energy where you'll get more of a response. I'm fine, by the way, and thank you for worrying, but The Guilt I have felt for letting ALL of my games go has grown to this near physical tightness in my chest. Ack! Help! Even now, reading through the little bit of updates that you have placed here seems difficult for me for the guilt I feel. So, as it is written I repent and ask for your forgiveness in hopes that it will alleviate some of the pressure from my chest... or at least enough so that I can continue to unwind this adventure for you and me so that we can enjoy it together. In hopes that you acknowledge this message in a favorable light, I feel better already. Once more, I'm sorry for my transgressions in the responsibilities that you have allowed for me to take, as the DM and ask, solemnly, for yet another chance. Once more, here is a list of those involved, more for my memories sake then any others:


 Brechen - Human Paladin, and the leader of the group (at least from the mayor's point of view) played by deadestdai
 Jonathon Boyd - Human Fighter. Not much is known about this character yet: played by Jemal
 Veitus Blackforge - Dwarven Rogue, again, the group knows not much about this character: Played by Verbatim
 Aenilaen Sorne - A Female Elven Ranger, probably the best known character in the party, though she has been with the group the shortest amount of time. She hails from the Sapphire Mountains and Blue-Ridge fog forests near Galadin.
 Princess Jackleen - A human blonde haired child, fair of face and between 10 and 12 years old in appearance.
You are all in a farming community called Yorkshire, and in investigating the orc raid on Rivertown, found the princess. 
[/OoC]


The princess looks to each of them in turn with a worried look, though her head is still held high, her halo of hair seeming to defy the presence of the knife. "Good kind sirs," and noting the elven maiden among them, and with a slight bow in her direction to say that she did not mean any disrespect in adding "and Lady, please call me Jackie, may the gods be pleased. As for cutting my hair... I would prefer a hooded cloak rather then sacrifice the gift that the gods had bestowed upon my unworthy head, but if, in your wisdom, you think it best, then never let it be said that the daughter of Guridar shirked from her duties for the sake of false pride. Cut it, if you think it the best course." Her green eyes look to each in a calm reassuring way, as if she were the one trying to comfort the rest of you.

But let us be quick about it, for he more time we wait, the less time in the light we have. 

The group, having PLENTY of time to go through the saddle bags on their respected mounts find that each saddle holds 4 vials of a milky yellow substance, the label on each of the vials, in common reads "Healing salve: to be applied to open wounds, or bruised areas" Also, each find a healers kit, food for a week, a small bag of gems and gold (4 nicely cut agates, though not flawless by any means, and 30 gp), and a spare set of clothing for each of you.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 27, 2004)

ooc: np myth. we all get that way sometimes. i'm still in....

IC
Aenilaen grins at the princess. "Don't worry. Once we get to your home, I'm sure your father's court wizards can make your hair grow back fairly quick. It's a relatively simple spell, from what I understand."


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 27, 2004)

*OOC:*


Thanks! 







The princess does not look very convinced, and turns to the others, her hair circling around her head ina wave before settling lightly on her shoulders. "As you say, though, personally I've never seen our 'court wizard', much less more then one, and if my father does have him, or them, I have never seen 'them' cast a single spell, much less one to do something as trivial as restoring hair." From her tone, it's odvious that she does not think it something trivial, but is trying to hide her pride from you, though poorly done, in this instance. 

Changing the subject, she asks "To the west around the patrols or North, the most direct route?"


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 28, 2004)

(OOC: I tried to post a great big offering last night "just" as they took the site down and lost it all. Anyhoo - in brief, it's all good mate - everyone gets like that sometimes. The important thing is, that you came back! ((And that "I" didn't have to try to run the game in your stead!!! :O A very bad thing, hehe.)) Let's get this thing going shall we?)

Brechin motions with his hand in disapproval to the other's suggestion. Do not cut Her Highness's hair. A young girl's pride runs deeply about her appearances, or so my mentor once said. I suggest merely tying her hair back securely and keeping her hooded should suffice. I too will do the same. As to which direction, to the West is where we should head. Away from the oft travelled roads and prying eyes along it. IT'll take a little longer, but I imagine it wil be safer.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2004)

Aenilaen nods in agreement, then slips off her horse. "Forgive me. I just remembered a few tricks of braiding and binding hair that will change how you look somewhat. It's not a disguise really and can mimic a severe haircut. You will look rather strange, but it can be combed out,"


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 28, 2004)

The princess looks releaved by the suggestion and allows Aenilaen the opertunity to braid her hair, and quickly to put behind the discution of cutting her hair. 

Once they are done, the young princess hops onto her horse with practiced ease (Though her aukward adalecent limbs seem to get in the way once), and motions for the paladin to take the lead.

Traveling west, following a farming road that the mayer said would encounter a road that turns north 3 leagues from the town, the party encounters no problems. THe few farms that they pass in this woodless stretch of road seem to be normal farms with the farmers in the fields and fires in the hearths.

The cool first cool brease of fall seems to be in the air, so when night falls, the group finds a well sheltered camp to protect them from the wind. 

The group believes that in another day, they will encounter the road to the north.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2004)

OOC: Understandable.  I won't b*tch anyone out for absences... not after all the day or three long dissapearances I make on regular occasion.

IC: 
Jonathon shrugs and puts his bowl away silently, then leaves with the party when they are ready.  As they travel, he silently appraises each one.  Once they start nearing the road to the north, he coughs and looks at the others "we never did firmly decide which way we'ld go, the other day.  I personally agree that weshould continue west with Jackie.  Anyone think we should turn North at the road?"


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 29, 2004)

Having traveled 2 days on horse west already from the town, the princess asks "How west do you believe we need to go, for my fathers kingdom is to the north, so we'll have to head in that direction eventually."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2004)

Aenilaen strokes her horse thoughtfully for a moment, "Another day. That should help us circle around the worst of the orc patrols. We should still be prepared for unforseen eventualities though." she smiled grimly. "Then we should head north, but not by the main road. I think it would be watched."


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 30, 2004)

The second night from the town comes and goes, still without any encounters. The group feels that the county side is as peacefull as they had ever seen it, and thus they increase their watchfullness, for this would be the perfect time for something to strike.

ANd behold, something does... or at least may. The next morning, as the group travels west, they see that a group of people are moving up the road towards them on foot. It seems to be about 4 people al together. Two of them seem to be smaller then the others, so perhaps children. 

Once the group sees the adventurers, they quickly duck into the cover on the side of the road, which happens to be a corn feild in full bloom.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 30, 2004)

At the head of the column, Brechin see's the commotion ahead and waves the others back. Laying his hand upon his sword and reining in, he makes sure the Princess is protected by the others of the group, then slowly heads towards the two remaining figures in the road with a view to confronting them, peacibly, (Unless they show aggressive intentions otherwise.) regardless if he does so alone.


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 30, 2004)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the confusion. All of them jump from the road, leaving none for Brechin to confront. Sorry for the misrepresentation.







By the time Brechin turns to move towards the strangers, he notes that ALL of them had jumped into the corn field and hidden from his sight, though he thinks he can see movement in the swaying corn where the people went.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2004)

Vietus watches as the others move from the road to the wayside, and reaches for the crossbow at his side. While he hopes they are simple travellers, he will not risk anything with the princess' safety.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2004)

In a quick, practiced move, Aenilan has her own bow and an arrow out, not notced, but ready. "Be wary. They may be no more than innocent travelers." she whispered. "Jackie, don't speak, keep your hood up and stay in the rear." her tone turned grimmer. "If it comes to a fight, hide in the cornfield. If we lose, run. Don't look back."


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 1, 2004)

OOC: Brechin will still head forward slowly anyhow. He's too sure of himself and headstrong to be more cautious than that.  

As the young warrior gets closer to where he last saw the figures dart into the fields, he does his best to remember their numbers and calls out, Have a care sirs! You startled us with your sudden movements. We are but meager pilgrims, seeking enlightenment in foreign climes. There is no need to hide from us. Come out and share a tale with us!? He relaxes his stance to show he is not aggressive.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 1, 2004)

Aenilaen eyes flick this way and that, searching both sides of the cornfield for movement. She is cautious, wary, but not agressively so. "Brechin, my friend, be careful!" she hisses, spurring her horse in front of the princess, keeping herself between the hidden travelers, and motioning Ventius and Johnathan to keep an eye on the princess' escape route behind them and to the child's sides.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 2, 2004)

THe pricess nods, and even that appears to be regal to Aenilaen's eyes, but she shrugs that off when she notes that the princess heeds her words and moves behind the elf.

As Brechin moves ahead, and the others, at a slower pace, follow, by the time Brechin gets close, all of you note that the movement in the corn has stopped.

Having noticed where they had jumped from the road, and seeing the disturbed corn stocks of their quick retreat, Brechin pulls his horses reins to stop it short of the area, yelling his greeting. 

The others stay back about 30 feet, the princess between the remaining members of the group.

A minute passes by with nothing happeing. Bretchen once more yells a greeting, assuring the people that he and the rest of the group mean them no harm if they are peaceful.

After another minute, and an exchange of looks between the group, a russling from the corn can be heard followed by the appearance of a... farmer? With his peasants garb, plain looks, and the pickfork in hand, that's the label that jumps to mind. The man appears to be middle age (maybe 40, but not 50) with brown hair and dark eyes. He wears a tunic of wool that appear to be undied with trousers that match. His hair was cut in the same manner that Veitus had suggested for the princess, with a bowl.

On closer inspection, all of you notice that he also has a bit of mud or blood on his tunic and breeches.

He advances towards the paladin without hesitation. pitchfork at a ready, and by the way he hold it, he seems to be well practiced with the tool.

"'Ere now?! What are you all about?" he asks the paladin, stopping just out of the pitchforks range. "Me an' me family just be 'eadin' this way, an' seek no trouble..." he seems to note your armor and arms and continues "from the likes of you an' yours. Be on your way, an' we'll be on ours."


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 4, 2004)

(OOC: Make a "sly" spot check to see if Brechin can discern exactly what the stains on the man's tunic are whilst doing his best to disguise the act.)

Brechin is a little intrigued at the farmer's brave stance. His previous experiences with simple farming folk had shown they normally were afraid and cautious of outsiders armed as his own party were. He surmised this man was hiding something. 

He smiled kindly at the man in an way. Please, we are no brigands. We travel to lands afar. You seem a little distressed? Is there anything you need help with?


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 4, 2004)

On closer inspection, the mud on his clothing looks to have been smeared on, in one area, the patern of a hand is plainly vissible. Brechin can not be certain that it's blood, but if it was, then this farmer was being held (or he was holding onto) someone who was bleeding quite a bit. Attempts to clean off the mud, or blood have been made, but odviously were not very successful. Perhaps you could suggest that he use water in his next attempt?

THe farmer heard Brechen's words and quickly replies "We be needin' nothin' but ourselves, you can be certain! Now be on your way, you'll have no opertunity to use your wears here, though, if luck be true, you'll have an opertunity ahead. Now be gone!"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 4, 2004)

Nudging his mount foward some, Vietus tries to hear what is being spoken ahead of him.

"Is everything all right gentlemen?"


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 4, 2004)

Seeing Vietus move forward, the farmer backs up a step, but then quickly regains his previous defensive stance, eyes shifting to the others in a weary fasion. 

"I be warning you and yours, no funny stuff!"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 4, 2004)

Aenilaen motions johnathan and the princess to follow, joining their companions. As she does so, she flips her arrow back in its quiver, but still keeps a wary hand on her bow and to all appearences, she looks quite relaxed. "Good sir, we mean no harm to you or your family. Perhaps we could exchange some information? How lies the road ahead? I can tell you that for the past three days, the road behind us has been clear of unpleasantness if that will help."

*ooc
could Aenilaen make a spot/search check to see if there are more than 'farmers' three companions in the corn? (i thought elves had a +2 spot/search/listen check as a racial ability)


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

*OOC:*


Elves do get a +2 to spot, listen and search checks. You can do a spot check, though the chances are not good being that they have 100% consealment. Search checks actually require physical investigation, so in this case that would not help. I was making those checks for the group automatically, when I thought it was appopriate, but you can always ask, and I'll be glad to right something specifically for the charcter requesting it.







THe farmer looks more nervious as the others move closer, Aenileen noticing the shift in his feet, more to his heals, ready to flee.

"Aye, well I be liken' what you say 'bout the road me and mine are taking. Fraid you won't be gettin a simular report from me. There be trouble the way you head. Seems some band o' orcs got it in their head to oust some honest worken farmers for no reason at all. Searching the houses, killing all that appose them, or in me case, burning me barn and house around me ears! Lost a good cow, I did!" The farmer seems to have been speaking freely until he remembered what he said and added "I suppose you'll be wanten to head back to where you had come from then? Would it be a'right for me and mine to go wit you?"

Aenilaen, scanning the corn as the 'farmer spokle' notes that there are two patches of the field, one on either side of the road, that sways unaturally against the slight fall breeze. If she would have to guess, the area of the desterbance could not hide more then one or two people each... if they were adult sized at least. She remembers distinctly that two of the shapes were NOT adult size. That being the case, she would have to say that no more then 4 smaller people with one or two adult sized individuals, and that being a stretch. Her instincts tell her that what she had spied originally on the road is this groups total number: 2 adults, including the 'farmer', and 2 little ones.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 5, 2004)

Brechin raised his eyebrow at the mention of the farmer's settlment being ravaged by orcs. What was the name of the town you came from? Could it had been Rivertown by any chance? The young man's stance now almost totally relaxed.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

"Rivertown? You lost? Rivertowns about a 3 day walk to the north east from where we are! No, I'm just one of many independent farmers in this area. If i was to belong to anyplace, it would be Yorkshire, the place I'm heardin to, and unless I miss my guess, the place you came from." the farmer looks at the paladin as if he were daft.... or simple.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 5, 2004)

Giving the farmer his best "neutral" look, Brechin replies, I am not familiar with the area, sir. I was merely inquiring as there had been reports of orcish attacks there also. Thankyou for your information. You may also call out to your family or friends or whoever is hiding in the fields that they may come out so that you all may go on your way. I hope the journey to Yorkshire is safe for you, sir. And he then looks to the others of his party to make sure they are ready to move on as he is quite fed up talking to this man.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

The farmer, also looking a little more relaxed, motions to the people in the crn to come out, and when nothing happens yells "Come on then! You heard the man! Odviously, if they be meanin us harm, they would o' done it by now."

He then turns back to the others, his eyes going over the group before resting once more on the paladin. "You seem decent folk. Be careful. Me farms about quarter of a league behind me. That be the last I saw of them pesky orcs."

A woman and two children come out of the corn to look at the adventures. The kids, one, a near teen girl, looks at Aenilean with her mouth open and nudges the smaller boy next to her, while whispering "I told you there were things as elves!" the little boy, a look of awe on his face, asks her in reply "Do you think she's going to put us all to sleep for a thousand years? Like it says in the stories?"

At that point, the woman, presumably the childs mother, moves up to them and shushes them. She then turns to Aenilean and bows clumsily. "Please forgive them. They have active imaginations, and the stories they hear go straight to their heads." All the while, her eyes keep drifting to the points of your ears as if she, herself was having a hard time coming to grips with the strange group of adventurers.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 5, 2004)

Aenilaen grins at the young one's remark. "No little one. I'm afraid I do not have the talent to cast such spells and even if I could I would not cast them on innocents." she grinned cheekily at the boy. "Besides, my talents lie more in the reading of trails than the reading of runes,"


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

The farmers move on their way, the children waving to the elven lass as they went allong... none of them seeming to have even paid any attention to the princess at all: it seems the desguise is at least good enough that strange farmers do not know her.

Ahead of the group, now that their attention is away from the farmers, they do note a line of smoke connecting the sky to the ground some distance ahead. If the farmers wods were correct, that would be his barn, and the group was about an hour away from it.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 6, 2004)

Aenilaen smile fades as she sees the line of smoke. Orcs. This did not bode well. Alone, she and her companions would not hesitate to meet the unpleasent creatures, but with the princess...

"Orcs..." Aenilaen murmurered, torn with the urge to kill the nasty things and the need to escort the princess to saftey. She sighed. "We cannot endanger the princess. She is our greatest concern at the moment, " her eyes were troubled as she gazed at the child. "Which way should we go m'lady? Back to seek another route, go into the cornfield and circle the farmstead or straight? It tis your choice,"

*ooc Mith, do you think I'm playing her according to her background and alignment? Like all elves, she's going to be protective of children, she's neutral good, so she's going to try to do 'the right thing'. And I'm playing her as cannily cautious, avoiding fights when she can and fighting like a posessed she-elf when she has too.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 6, 2004)

Brechin's eyes narrow at the mention of the evil folk. He looks to see the farmer and his family leave and waves in a polite, short movement and then turns to the Princess to hear her answer, adding We could seperate, the man and his stick here and m'self to head off to gain the orc's attention so you's that are left can lead her safely through? I'm not thinking of engaging directly, merely leading them off and then to meet you at some destination ahead.

(OOC: PS - Kirinke, that avatar is the cutest. )


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 6, 2004)

Nodding his head as he passed the farmer and his family, Vietus kept his eyes focused on what lay before them, especially the thick plume of smoke coming from the wreckage of the farm.

At the mention of splitting the party in half, Vietus did not fancy that idea.

"Our young ward does not know any save you for more than a short time. If it is information we need on what is ahead of us, I have received some training from my clan on passing through areas unseen. I can scout ahead if you would all like while we let some rest and eat."


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 6, 2004)

The princess, listening to the options, moves to lower her hood to adress the group, but at the last minute, thinks better of it and places her hand once more on the pummel of her steed. 

She then says, in a clear and decisive tone "I think we should continue on our course, but a scout would be best to lead the way. It will slow us down a little, since he'll have to go on foot, but I think, overall, that if we change course everytime we think we may face confrontation, we'll never move a step. With that in mind, our destination is to the west of the farm house, so west we will go. But we will leave the exact course unknown until we recieve more information from our scout." She then lowers her eyes, and looks to the paladin and with a slight half sile asks "Does that sound correct?"









*OOC:*


Kirinke, you're playing her just fine. Tell you what, if I have a question about her actions in regard to her alignment, I'll let you know. Oh, and that is a cute avitar, though I half expected a council of bunnies.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 6, 2004)

Brechin was impressed by the Princess's intellect. He turned to her and nodded in agreement. Vietus, you'd best move off. We need to keep moving.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 7, 2004)

ooc: lol find me a avatar of a bunny council (preferably a dire bunny council 
^)^ and I'll use it with insane pride.... ^_^)

IC
Aenilaen nods agreement and moves to her gear, making her arrows more readily accessible and her sword within an easier reach. "Very well m'lady, let us go." she adds thoughtfully.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 7, 2004)

Dismounting the horse, Veitus hands the reins over to Brechin.

"Never knew any horse who could move as quiet as me. Give me a two hundred count and then start moving. I'll check in as we go."

Nodding to the princess and the others, Veitus begins heading west, keeping his eyes and ears open.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 7, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Dismounting the horse, Veitus hands the reins over to Brechin.
> 
> "Never knew any horse who could move as quiet as me. Give me a two hundred count and then start moving. I'll check in as we go."
> 
> Nodding to the princess and the others, Veitus begins heading west, keeping his eyes and ears open.




Brechin tied the mount's reins to the pommel of his saddle, looked to see all were set to count, wait or whatever, and sat whatching the surrounding area, awaiting "someone's" count of 200.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 7, 2004)

Aenilaen starts to count to two hundred as soon as vientus moves out of sight....

ooc: you can find the kitties under the 'cute cats' section in the premade avatars.....


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

*OOC:*


Hee, I'd make one for you except that I hardly have time to do anything else right now, and because it would be only my second created avatar, it would take me... a while. It does sound amusing though!







The 200 count is made and the others move out, following Veitus.

*Veitus*:



Spoiler



You travel ahead, looking for signs of trouble, and sure enough, you spot it. About an hour after starting your scouting, you see a group of large humaniods in the distance, some searching the corn, stomping it flat, and others looking towards your direction down the road. 

They are traveling at a slow pace, and seem more conserned with searching the corn, though there technec leaves a lot to be desired. 

There is an ogre (on the road) with an overly large axe on his shoulder, 4 orcs and, after watching for a few minutes, 2 very small cats... with arms, or tenticles that come out of thier sides helping with the search.



*others*: As you travel forward, you note that you have to travel slower then normal in order not to catch up with your scout. So, at your new speed, you figure it will take you an extra half hour to reach the farm.

The first hour of traveling is uneventfull with no news from Veitus, except that it's clear ahead. He's do to report again soon.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2004)

_~By the gods above...what are riding into...~_

Turning around and moving as quickly as he felt was safe to travel unnoticed, Veitus made his way back towards the others, breaking into a full fledged run as soon as he could.

Reaching them finally, Veitus tried to catch his breath as he filled them in.

"Ahead...10 minuntes tops...ogre...huge axe...four orcs at his side...twin cats...things growing out of their  backs...coming this way...looking in corn fields...have to move...move quickly..."

Panting heavily, Veitus swears he hears them now, even though he knows it is just his nerves.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

Noticing the speed that the enemy group was traveling at, Veitus is confident that he quickly out distances, though he's surprised at how close his companions are to him. He must have been watching the orcs for longer then he though. The party was only about 10 minutes away from the party of orcs.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 9, 2004)

Aenilaen curses softly in elvish as she quickly reins in her horse. "That's seven to four Brechin and we have no idea what those cat-things can do. And this place is not exactly defensible." she said, remembering what her teachers hammered into her. "My teachers have always said 'Those who exercise caution live to fight another day. Those who rush blindly into a fray do not rush out again.'"

Despite this, her hands are firm on her bow, knowing quite well they could probably not outrun those things. "But then again. We have no choice," she added as she notched an arrow to her bow, waiting for the right opportunity, waiting to see if the orcs are well and truly hostile. But then, given their treatment of the farmhouse, that might well be a given thing.

OOC: 
Myth, my character has 1 rank in dungeneering and nature. she too would be wracking her brain to try and remember what those thingies r.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 9, 2004)

Brechin's eyes widen at the dwarf's report. 

There is no way we could survive against such a group! What are the chances of us being able to go around them?  The young man thought back to his studies with his mentor and tried to identify the cat-like creatures from his memories. 

(OOC: Can I make an intelligence check for this? *grin* I know I'll probably fail, but I feel Brechin would try to wrack his brains as he is a little industrious and imagines himself as one who "should" know.)


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

Bretchen wracks his brains and the only creature that comes to mind is the displacer beast... but he thought they were MUCH larger then the animals that the dwarf reported seeing. Would the opponent be using very young displacer beasts, or was he remembering incorrectly?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

"The only option I can think of is to ride through the field and away from them. However, we will have no chance of hiding once we go full gallop, but I also do not know how long they will want to pursue us on foot."

While the others are discussing plans and thinking, Veitus moves over to his mount and loosens his crossbow and grabs his bolts.

"Whatever we do, we need to do quickly as they will be upon us soon. If need be, I can act as a distraction with my crossbow and maybe catch some of them unaware with my shots."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2004)

Aenilaen frowns. "I'll stay with Veitus. Two archers or crossbowmen can do more together than one alone. And for the love of all gods, try and kill anything that smells of magic first." she smiled grimly at the dwarf. "Let's make them sorry they ever set eyes on things that are short or have pointy ears."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

_~There goes the element of surprise..._

Nodding grimly, Veitus secured the bolts in easy reach and prepared to resume the trek towards the approaching search party.

"Brechin, keep the princess safe as long as you can and if things begin to take a turn for the worse, remember her safety is paramount to ours."

Looking over to Aenilaen, Veitus wonders how good with the bow she truly is.

"We can strike them from the fields hit and run style. Maybe if we are lucky the orcs will fall leaving us only the ogre and cats to deal with."

That being said, Veitus hides his worry as best he can and begins returning up the path, his crossbow as heavy as an anvil  in his hands.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2004)

Aenilaen follows Vientus' lead, stowing her backpack securely on the horse, leaving her only with her arms and armor, bow and arrow at the ready....


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 10, 2004)

Brechin shakes his head admirably at the other's bravery. Halt my friends! He calls out, hoping to stop them in their tracks. As much as your offer is galiant, it will aid us not, for they are too many in number and I fear your well aimed arrows will do little to slow them. The cats, "displacer beast-things", are canny creatures and all too difficult to hit with bowshot. Come back and mount once more. Our only option this time is to try to ride around this threat, or to head back the way we came and choose a new direction to take.

He hopes his words will have their desired effect, he had seen enough death amongst former party-members in the last couple of days.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

Stopping in his tracks, Veitus turns back and looks at the elvish bow maiden.

"I've never heard of displacer beasts, but I do know deep down he is right. Even if we drop one or two of them, there is no guarentee we can take them all without all of our numbers beside us."

Waiting to see her decision, Veitus pauses, counting down in his head the time until the others arrive.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2004)

"You're right. The Firrae are too numerous. Retreat is the better part of valar." she said, lapsing for a moment into her own tongue (due to stress). she moves quickly to her horse and mounts, having listened to brechins good sense. "We'd best leave quickly though."

occ
Firae means orc (not tolkien lol. It's something i picked up from some random elvish name tables a bit back. Fir means dark, rae means beast. dark-beast is the literal translation for orc.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

Their course settled for the moment, Veitus hurries back to his mount and refastens his crossbow.

"Let us make haste my friends, as time is more valuable than silence at this point."


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 10, 2004)

Nodding sagely and glad his companions re-thought their choice, Brechin offers their horse's reins to each and then looks to the Princess. Highness, we must move fast. Prepare for swift flight, we will need to leave this area in all too much a hurry. Making sure all are ready and that the Princess is ready to ride alongside him, Brechin yells a "Hya!" slapping the princess's horse on the rump and sends his horse into a gallop alongside her, assuming the others follow suit.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2004)

The normally quiet Jonathon speaks up as they prepare to ride around their opponents (OOC: I think that's what we're doing) "I'll ride rear guard, If they catch up I can buy you time.  I'm used to dealing with threats and travelling alone."  He then waits for everyone else to move on and rides behind them about 10 feet, keeping an eye out for any signs of pursuit, ambush, etc.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

Spurring his mount foward as best he can, Veitus does his best to keep up with the others.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 10, 2004)

The princess, taken by surprise at her horses sudden start quickly regains control of the galloping creature. She turns her head and glares at the paladin quickly, and then turns back to the direction they are traveling (OoC: North or South?). She lowers her head to almost touch the main of her horse and seems to whisper to it... and the horse starts to gain speed past the gallope, distancing her from the rest of the group, Brechen can hear her laughing.

In the back, the quiet fighter follows, and checking their trail, see nothing it following them... for now.

The stalks of corn break in their wake, and the ranger cringes knowing that they are leaving a path 10' wide that a blind child could follow.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2004)

_What I wouldn't do for one of my relatives and their sorcery right now, _ Aenilan thinks as she inwardly winces at the trail they're leaving. Hopefully, they'll be able to flee to higher ground at least.

OCC
I think we're fleeing north and west, circling the orcs and farm at 'high speed'. correct me if I'm wrong. On the other hand, getting out of that particular area seems our highest priority at the min.

on the other hand we are fleeing from our first major orc encounter. ^)^ whoot!


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 10, 2004)

Brechin winced as he saw the Princess spur off ahead and muttered a silent curse. Shooting a look behind him to make sure the others were still close-by, he slaps his horse on it's flank with the flat of his sword to try to get it to speed up some.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2004)

Aenilan also utters a few choice words in her own tongue as she sees the princess outdistance them. "This isn't a race!" she snarls and whispers a few words of encouragement to her own mount, making him pound after the girl.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2004)

As the others begin to outdistance him, Veitus clenches his reins tightly as he prays to all the dwarven gods watching over him that he does not fall out of his saddle.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 11, 2004)

The princess, seeing herself outdistance the others with the elf closing quickly, she realizes what she was doing, and slows her mount for the others to catch up. Once the others are safely around her, she allows them to suround her with a sheepish, shamefaced grin and stays in her place. 

The group seems to have no issues circling around the smoke pilar that marks the location of the farm, and there seems to be no persuit. 

They find the road again, and have an uneventful ride for the remainder of the day.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2004)

ooc: whoops.... getting a bit ahead of myself. erk...


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2004)

Aenilaen looks around for a suitable spot to camp as the sun starts to set low over the horizon, a bit away from the main road, someplace sheltered and a bit defensible.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

Finding an abandoned, recently burnt barn, the companions settle down to rest.

(OoC: any watch arangements for the night?)


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2004)

ooc: since aenelan only needs 4 hrs of sleep (or whatever, cuz she's an elf   ) she'll probably take the graveyard shift.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

Once everyone settles down for the night, Aenelan takes the late watch.

During her watch, she notes movement out by the gate to the yard of the farm. It appears to be a human shaped creature, trying to sneak up to the barn where they are staying. In his hand he has a drawn sword.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2004)

Aenilan frowns and quietly wakes the others up, making sure they don't make a sound. she then takes up a position beside the barn door, waiting for the creature to enter. In one hand, she is holding a long and sharp dagger. Her sword is ready in her scabbard.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2004)

As the elf lass shook him awake, Veitus thought his turn for watch had already arrived.

_~By the gods my legs are sore...how do people ride those brutes all the time?..._

Seeing the tense look on her face, Veitus realized that this was no longer a peaceful awakening and quickly drew his short sword to stand beside her.

_OOC: With his night vision, does Veitus see the figure also?_


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

*OOC:*


After the elf points out the figure, then yes, you can see it as well. It's definately trying to sneak up to the barn.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2004)

Knowing a few things about skulking about himself, Veitus taps the elf on the shoulder and points to the darkness of the barn before trying to blend himself in with it also.

OOC: Hide and Move Silently check to stay hidden when Mr. Sneaky-pants gets here..


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 13, 2004)

The dwarf notes that though the elf may be able to hide herself, the paladin, and the princess would not be able to do so. 

As he hides himself, he hears something from outside the barn, towards the back! The oposite direction that the stalker is coming from!


----------



## kirinke (Feb 13, 2004)

Aenilan fades into the shadows at the back and withdraws her dagger, hoping to catch the little intruder before he be 'naughty'. (hide etc checks)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2004)

Once awakened, Jonathon rolls over closer to the princess, then lays still beside her, sling in hand and loaded, watching and ready to sit up and shoot should anything happen.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 13, 2004)

*OOC:*


I'll wait till 4 my time to post the next update to give deadestdai a chance to post.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 13, 2004)

Hearing another person sneaking up on them from the back of the barn, Veitus moves closer waiting for his chance to strike.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 13, 2004)

Veitus notes then that the sound is comeing from the other side of the back wall of the barn, not this side of it. Whoever is making hte noise is still outside, and he must be pretty loud for him to be heard through the wood of the wall.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 13, 2004)

Brechin awakens sluggishly. His first instinct to reach for his sword and crouch next to the Princess, the better to protect her from..... From what? The elf-girl must have woken him for a reason, a serious reason; but he could not see into the darkness beyond the campfire-light. 

Then the dwarf dissapeared into the night and the other man came to a sudden crouching stance near the Princess as well. 

Brechin looked for a burning branch in the campfire to use as a torch, should he need to lead the young girl away to whatever safety might exist. Though he hoped one existed in the "unknown darkness".


----------



## kirinke (Feb 13, 2004)

Aenilan waits, crouching in the darkness, her dagger and sword at the ready, face and body tense, listening as the intruders fumble about in the darkness, ready to spring out, grab and disarm whoever it was that was trying to do them harm.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 14, 2004)

_~Whoever he is, subtlety is not his strong point...~_

Making his way across the barn, Veitus keeps an eye out for the others as best he can, while concentrating on getting prepared for the rear attacker.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

The elven ranger notes that the lone humanoid is not alone and that there is another following it closely.

The paladin, in the mean time stokes the fire to illuminate the interior of the barn better so that he may help in the battle. 

Once the two humaniods are within 30' of the barn, one of them whoots like an owl... sort of.

At that moment, the entire barn shakes as a large opbect is bashed through the rear wall! What appears to be a small tree is ripped from the hole it had created, the large giant like creature who had swung it, barely vissable through the newly created hole. One more hit like that and the hole will be larege enough for the creature to come inside.

The tow orcs charge.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2004)

"Bugger it!" Aenilan curses softly in elvish and whips out her bow, notching an arrow and letting fly at the giant-thing until the orcs get too close, then keeps on ducking and whatnot, still firing at the enemy until either she A runs out of arrows, or B they get too close, at which time she will switch to her sword and dagger. "Brechin! Johnathan! Protect Jackie, get her out of here!" She hollars, I'll cover you!"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2004)

ooc: oh, my character's favored enemy is ta-da ORCS!  
ooc: longsword does 1d8 + 1 BAB + 5 melee?
ooc: dagger does 1d4 + 1 BAB + 5 melee?
ooc: bow/arrow does 1d8 + 1 BAB +5 ranged? am i reading this right?


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

Aenilan fires a shot from her bow towards the large giantkin that was breaking through the hole it had created and is rewarded with a grunt of pain, but unfortunately, she hardly has a chance to move befor ehte orcs are on her, having seen her after the arrow was launched from her bow. 

Dropping her bow, she pulls out her two weapons, and faces their charge. 

[OoC: Everyone else has an action before the humaniods, so please go ahead and post. If I hear nothing from you by the end of today, I'll go ahead and post. One round a day (except for weekends) is my goal. If we do more, then all is good, or if you want me to post more often, then let me know. I can do it either way.]


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> maybe its a type of 'healers sight'. that would enable her to 'see' organs and such. if so, then she would probably be developing other skills if they don't squash her belief in them. i dunno. if it's not a hoax, then that would be a logical conclusion.



 What?



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc: oh, my character's favored enemy is ta-da ORCS!




Got that, thanks!


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

*OOC:*


Ooo! I like the new bunny avatar!


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Got that, thanks!




ooc: sorry, i was trying to post to another thread and hit the wrong one by mistake. (I obviously fumbled it. lol  )

ooc: PirateCat and ErikNoah helped with da bunny. ^)^


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

I figured... I was just giving you a hard time... and shirking off my jeolousy that you were actually playing someone elses thread!


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2004)

As the trunk-like club shattered part of the barn wall, Veitus was glad the others could not see the color drain from his face.

_~I just had to check in the back...next time, I'll stay up front where it is safer...~_

As an arrow rapidly raced through the new opening, Veitus heard the grunt and nodded his head in appreciation.

_~If it bleeds...we can kill it...~_

Trying to blend into the shadows as best he could, Veitus awaited the creature's entrance with drawn steel.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2004)

Jonathon Slings his allready-loaded bullet at one of the Orcs advancing on Aenilan, then puts his sling away, and stands up grabbing his staff and helping the princess to her feet.  "Stay behind me and do not be afraid" he whispers to her as he gets her up.

(+3 attack, 1d4+4 damage w/Sling)


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

The paladin and fighter stay with the princess, who though odviously frightened, holds her chin high as the attack occurs around her. 

The orcs hurl themselves at the elf, and manage a nasty scratch to one of her thighs. The ogre (for it becomes appearant that this is exactly what the creature is) finishes the hole it had started in the back wall of the barn and steps into the lighted interior, right past the roguish dwarf, who takes the opertunity to place his steel in the creatures bulk causing it to scream in pain. 

Behind the ogre, two small cat like creatures also cream into the lighted area, but imediately head to the more welcoming shadows (though the characters can still see them as long as they keep their eyes on them).


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2004)

As his blade sank deep into the ogre's flesh, Veitus wasted no time, pulling the blade out and trying to strike again before the creature could turn to face him.

OOC: OMG!!! My first backstab!!!..


----------



## kirinke (Feb 17, 2004)

"Now, that's not nice!" Aenilan growls as she slashes the orc with her sword and at the same time, attacks it with her dagger.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 17, 2004)

Aenilan's blades find their mark and bring one of the orcs down! She quickly jumps back froma nasty swing from the remaining orc.

Veitus, seeing the giant turn towards him, smiles as the clumsy creature telivises his attack, and the dwarf calmly rolls between it's legs, carving a gash into the ogres hamstring as he passed, causing the creature to stumble and calapse to one knee. 

Mean while, the fighter and paladin, keeping the Princess behind them, keep an eye on the small cats as the move in their direction, tenticles waving menicingly in front of them as they advance.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2004)

(What happened with my Sling bullet attack on the Orc?)


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 17, 2004)

Once the walls caved in and the ogre clambered through, Brechin stood ready next to Jonathan, his shield on his arm and sword ready to hack at the displacer beasts. 
Stay near the Princess, If you see an opening, run. These two ugly kit's are mine. He told the older man, and advanced to meet the nearest cat, stance widened so he could hopefully draw them both toward his person and away from the girl.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 17, 2004)

OOC *Whoa, she survived! Yay favored enemy!

Aenilan turns her attention to the remaining orc, with a fairly grumpy look on her face as she begins to attack it with her sword and dagger....

(OOC: i read in another thread, that one DM was giving the players the option of buying, being rewarded with or finding a masterwork weapon, then having it magicked in various ways once they earn enough money, like first permanently blessing it, thereby recieving a +1 bonus etc. That way, the weapons would mean more to the character etc, though finding magical weapons or lifting them off your enemies corpse is fun too  )


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2004)

Not wishing to slow his advantage any, Veitus seeks any openings he can find on the ogre, as he knows that with one solid hit from the brute's club, he could be done for.

_OOC: Remind me to pray at the dice alter later tonight...please don't let me get turned into paste now, as my new clan name may be Veitus Ogrebane.._


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 18, 2004)

Veitus dodges another blow from the ogre, do to the training he had fighting giant-kin that worked in his favor once more. He retaliated with a swing that drew blood, but did not even faze the ogre.

Meanwhile, the elven ranger finishes off the orc, who was still distracted from the *sling stone* that nearly hit him from the previous round. Aenilan's sword finds its mark and allows for her dagger to find the creatures heart. She turns to the rest of the combatants to see where she can help the most.

THe fighter and paladin both take turns swipping at the small cats as they came at them with tenticles leading. Unfortunately, like the paladin had suspected, they where not exactly where they should be, and their attacks miss their mark.

Tha cats retaliate, but fail to do more then rip the paladins tunic.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 18, 2004)

Aenilan decides that the best course of action is to help the dwarf, who seems to be a bit overwhelmed, being careful of the great-club the giant is weilding.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 19, 2004)

Seeing his tunic being shredded and realising that it could easily have been the princess, Brechin lunges forward at the cat with re-newed fervour, still making sure that he keeps his body between it and it's companion and the princess.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 19, 2004)

Trying to keep moving to keep the ogre guessing where the next strike might come from, Veitus feints to the left hoping to get a chance to attack from the right.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 19, 2004)

The elven ranger moves up to the ogre, who seems to be paying particular attention to the dwarf and moves within striking distance for her swords, but the ogre, seeing her coming knocks her to her knee with a clip from it's huge club. Regaining her feet, though a little unsteadely, she makes a quick stab at it with her sword, brawing some blood. 

The Dwarf, seeing an opertuiniy, moves to the creatures right and with the elf on the opposite side of the ogre, flanks the beast. Seeing an opening, the dwarf swings as an exposed portion of its hide armor, and his blade sinks deeply ito the creatures side, causing it t forst shudder, then fall.

The paladin, watching the creatures strikes, is able to better determine it's true location, strikes at where he thinks one of the cats is, and smiles as the image of the catis impaled and flals to the ground.

Unfortunately, the other cat takes that oppertunity to score a hit on the paladins calf, it's tentical ripping skin, cloth and a portion of his boot as it rips the tentical away.

Jonathan, moves forward, and seeing where it attacked from, also judges correctly at the creatures location and quickly brings it's unnatural life to an end.

*combat is over, free roleplaying is welcome.*


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 19, 2004)

As the creature fell, Veitus' blade was momentarily lost to him as well, as the creature's weight pulled the blade free from his hands.

_~By the gods...I killed an ogre...I KILLED AN OGRE!!!~_

Smiling as he looked down at the creature, Veitus looked to the elven lass and saw the pain in her eyes.

_~The brute struck her when it should have been me...~_

"Are ye alright lass? Do ye think there be anything broken?"

Leaving his sword in the creature, Veitus looked at the others and saw the other attackers had also fallen.

"Ye all did good this night. In me halls a feast would be called for the blood we spilled, but I'm thinking that tonight we'll pass on the feast."

Looking to the princess, Veitus suddenly feels ashamed of the joy that is racing through his veins. While he knows that he has done nothing wrong in the eyes of an adult, the Princess is still a child, and no child should have to witness the battle that just occured.

Turning away from her, Veitus pulls his blade free and begins to wipe it clean on the ogre's breeches.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 19, 2004)

The combat concluded, the young paladin darts a look to each of his companions to make sure they were not fallen by the attackers and once assured of their well-being (Non-fatal wounds aside), he limps back to the Princess to see that she is safe, laying his hand in thanks and admiration on Jonathon's shoulder as he moves.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 19, 2004)

Aenilan blinks, seeing two dwarves, where only one should be. Concussion? She wonders. "No. I don't think so. But when did you get a twin?" she asks as she sits down rather heavily. "I think i need one of those potions." she says, feeling the lump on the back of her head gingerly and just now noticing the nasty scratch on her leg.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 19, 2004)

The princess, look of either terror or shock on her face, look at the group as if seeing strangers. With a shudder, she shakes her head, goes to her blanket and curles up in it, shivering.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 19, 2004)

woah, tomorrow and through the weekend, the site will be down. should we switch to the ezboard until then? or what?


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 20, 2004)

A pained expression fell across Brechin's features when he saw how the young girl looked at him and his companions. He stopped in his tracks and smiled at her, a gentle and caring smile. He then set aside his sword and shield and knelt, laying his hand upon his most grievous wound and uttering a prayer to the deity that his mentor had taught him was good and kind. (Lay on Hands = self) He felt torn fibres and flesh knit back together and bleeding stop, somewhat. 

He stood slowly and once more made his way to the Princess's side. Again he knelt, though not touching her, he hoped his presence and calm nature would aid his words to her. Highness, I uhh.....  No, that wasn't the right way to begin. He knelt on one knee, the palm of his hand on the ground  before her. Jackie, what happened was frightening, I know, for I was so very scared also. But it "had" to happen. We "had" to fight those monsters, else they would have done worse to ourselves. "I", had to protect you, and I will continue to do so until the ability is taken from me by those with evil intent. Please, see us all not as you saw those monsters. We bear no-one harm or malice. He looked to the others, hoping they were listening in. Try to sleep. I will watch over you for the rest of the night, unless you wish otherwise? He hoped his calm tone and caring words worked to aid the girl's fears and waited to see if she would reply.....

((OOC: Hrm..... Well, Mith can't post over the weekend anyhow. Much as it's going to be poo, waiting isn't all that bad an idea. I mean, it's only one extra day?)


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 20, 2004)

The princess, turns to face the paladin, her shaking stopping about half way through the his speech, her emerald green eyes, seeming to burn with an inner flame as she angrily retorts "I'm sure there was no other recourse! Kill of be killed: the moto of mercenaries, I know, but I thought you more then common."

With that, she roles back over, and seems to fall asleep, though the paladin suspects she's faking it. He also gets the feeling that her anger is directed more at the situation then any one of them.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 22, 2004)

Aenilan rummages around her backpack and finds one of the healing salves. She applies some of it to the lump on her head. The effects are immediate and the two dwarves resolve into one. She then cleans her scratch carefully and applies the salve. Then she goes, picks up her weapons and cleans both her sword and dagger, then inspects her bow for damage. Finding none, she stows it in her belongings.

"We should get moving as soon as possible, this rucus is bound to attract attention." Aenilan's face softened as she saw the princess' roll up in a ball, shaking slightly under her covers. "Ah hells."

She sat by the girl. "Lass, I know you've been through a short slice of hell these past few weeks. But you must understand, this isn't your fault. None of it is. Nor is it our fault. As my uncle once said, we must deal the hand we've been given, to the best of our ability." 

She got up wearily. "We have to get rid of the bodies, before they start to smell." she said to the others "and while we do, we can see if we can figure out who they work for."


OOC:
(out of the princess' sight, we could also loot said bodies as we bury them)


----------



## kirinke (Feb 24, 2004)

(hay, guys, the sites back up. ^)^. yay!)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2004)

Jonathon watched the interaction with the princess silently, shaking his head when it was through.  While he didn't like violence, he knew that many a time it was necesary, and those who didn't understand that.. especially one so young.. should not be out in the world.  The sooner they got her back to her sheltered life, the better.  Sighing, he replaced all his belongings carefully and then walked up to lay a hand on Aenilan's shoulder.

"Leave the girl be.  Lets.. tidy up the place a bit and set watch if we're going to finish out the night here."  Jonathon says then goes to pick up one of the orcs and start dragging it away from the group.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 24, 2004)

Aenilan nods and goes help Johnathan start clearing out the bodies and searching them to see if they can find A: loot, B: some sort of tatoo/scrolls/anything that might link them to who employees them if possible.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 24, 2004)

Wincing inwardly, Brechin nods slowly at Jonathon and rises to his feet. 

He saw the elf maiden moving the bodies from the barn and grabbing a tentacle in each hand, started dragging a displacer beast from the site.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 27, 2004)

Aenilan finishes dumping the cats far enough away from the barn so the scavangers can have a good time without wanting to venture too close to their resting place. She returns and helps Johnathan with the orcs, wondering  what they were going to do with the big lump of former ogre. she checks the creatures out for any identifying symbols or tatooes, preparing to mark them down on whatever scraps of paper she may have for later identification. She also riffles through their dead enemies belongings looking for choice items (she will share equally with the others). (like the girl said, they are mercenaries and these guys might have stuff they may need later)


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 1, 2004)

(Myth is having problems logging on. He'll be back as soon as he can/)


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 2, 2004)

Pitching in with the others, Veitus searches the bodies as best he can before dragging the smelly orcs out of the barn.

_~The Maker's soil will not be tarnished by placing them in it...let the scavengers come and pick the bones clean...~_


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 8, 2004)

Having dragged the bodies out of the barn and away from their resting spot, the companions find a host of interesting items when they finally search them: an amulet of a scarab in gold, a necklace of gold with a string of rubies on it, a pair of baracers that were in the ogres pouch, 150 platinum coins and a scroll case with a letter in it.

The letter is in a foriegn language, but the dwarven rogue recognises the language as orckish and reads it to the others:

_Grentich,

You need to cover the eastern road. It is up to you to cover that area. I have given you four patrols for this area, make sure that each of the leaders of that group have a copy of this letter. You know what you are looking for.

Patrol Leaders: She may be in desguise, so look closely at EVERYONE! If you have ANY suspisions, capture the individual and send them back to me for varification.

To whom it may concern: If you are not the leader of this patrol and have found this scroll, then I'll assume that you have over powered the patrol. Good job, you have just earned my wrath. Oh, and if you have the Princess, let it be known that I WILL find her and get her back. Good luck.

Drocus_

After reading the scroll to the others, the words on the scroll light into flame and burn off the page in a red glow! The letter itself is fine, but the letters are gone leaving the scroll blank.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2004)

As the words disappear from his sight, Veitus felt a cold chill run down his spine as he looked to the others.

"Well, if there was any doubt that the enemy knows the princess is abroad, it has passed. I suggest that we leave soon, as the magic that cleared this scroll could very well alert who penned it that it has been seen."

Pointing to the items placed at their feet, Veitus wished that his instructors were here to cast their spells of identification to divine what secrets, if any were placed within them.

"While I do not know if any of these items are more than they appear, they could come in handy to turn the eyes of a guard whose family is struggling to make ends meet. I recommend we carry them with us in our packs until we can find someone to take a closer look at them."


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 9, 2004)

Brechin starts a little at the scroll's sudden change, he was not too comfortable with arcane majicks. 

I agree. A shame it is that we cannot find out what these things do or are worth ourselves. 

The young warrior turned to the Princess and hoped she hadn't been too startled after hearing the words of the scroll. 

Highness, He started a little too formally.Are you ready to move on? It is far too obvious now that you are being saught after by evil persons. Do you have any idea who this Drocus may be?


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 9, 2004)

The princess, having feand sleep had actually fallen asleep, being exauhsted from the nights encounter, and the terror she had felt since being taken by the orcs.

If the girl is woken by the group and asked about the girls knowledge of a Drocus, she'll answer in a negative. She knew no one of that name.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 10, 2004)

While it would have been helpful to them all if the Princess possessed knowledge of Drocus, Veitus could not hold her lack of knowledge against her.

"Do not trouble yourself princess, whoever this Drocus may be, we will  force him to look harder than he anticipated to find you."


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 10, 2004)

THe companions get their stuff together and move out, continuing east. 

Once more, the only sign of life are the recently burned remains of farms, though no bodies can be seen from the road. They travel for half a day without seeing a soul. 

Aenilan notices that... everything it too quiet... something around was causing every living thing, including the bugs of the air, to quiet. Something was about to happen, or was around that everything felt threatened by.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 11, 2004)

Looking around at his companions, Veitus noticed that Aenilan seemed to be tensing in her saddle.

"Is everything alright lass?"


----------



## kirinke (Mar 11, 2004)

OOC: (Sorry about the long delay guys. My compy is dying and I plan on getting a new one. In fact, I'm on my sister's computer.... Anyway. As soon as my refund comes in. New compy time. ^_^. It should be in by friday. So my posts should be more regular as usual by next week sometime.)

Aenilan blinks, her face tense. All around her, she could feel something strange and eerie. "Can't you feel it? Listen. No birds. No sound other than what we're making." she said as she unstrings her bow, getting her arrows and other arms ready. "Get ready. I don't like this..." she murmured, her elvish accent more intense with stress. 

OOC: If nothing else, perhaps Aenilan's parents can identify their nifty new sparklies. Nice having a mage and cleric for parents.... Sometimes. ^_^


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 11, 2004)

Hearing the elven girl's warning, Brechin heads off ahead of the group a small ways and with shield strapped to his arm and sword in hand readies to make himself the target of any ambush that may be set along the path.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 12, 2004)

Brechin finds nothing ahead to indicate a reason for the suddon quite. 

After a while, the group continues, not finding anything in the corn fields surrounding the road, or in front, or behind them. 

For the rest of the day, the earie silence continues. Night begins to fall once more, a road to the north appearing from the horizon.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

His shoulders knotted from the tense ride throughout the day, Veitus tries to relax as the sun begins to set.

"I say we look for a place to rest for the night, as we are all tired and could use a few minutes of peace."


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 16, 2004)

The group stop for the night, once more finding shelter in an abandoned house, this one seeming to have escapred the torch the others had fallen to. 

The group sleeps with out issues, and the watch sees nothing that forces them to wake the others. By morning, every thing seemed to be normal once more. The question was now, should they finally head north now, or continue east.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> The group stop for the night, once more finding shelter in an abandoned house, this one seeming to have escapred the torch the others had fallen to.
> 
> The group sleeps with out issues, and the watch sees nothing that forces them to wake the others. By morning, every thing seemed to be normal once more. The question was now, should they finally head north now, or continue east.





Brechin takes it upon himself to tend to the putting out of the fire. Whilst he worked over the ashes, he felt purturbed as to how the young Princess now saw him and how he could change her opinion of him and his deeds back to a more favourable kind. He was not being concieted, quite the opposite infact - he just wanted her to realise he was as far apart from those that would harm her as any man could be. That his actions were those of a man who strode to fight against evil and to protect those who could not fight back. He did not carry out these actions for his own means, he did them because it was "right".

He allowed his thoughts to drift back to the present and turned to the others. I feel we should have ridden ahead of our pursuers enough now that we may continue on our previous course in relative safety. What say the rest of you?


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 16, 2004)

Veitus, from the night before, had a dream that continuing north was a good idea. He had a vision that if they traveled further east, the group would run foul with a group of hill giants and ogres sent by Drocus.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2004)

OOC: (hmmm. would it be plausible that they would have to cross the territory guarded by Aenilan's people?)

Aenilan nods briefly as Vientus. "I think we should heed the dwarf's dream. Haste now is our ally. Our enemy knows that something thwarts it and knows that someone is protecting the princess." 

She looked at the princess, who was vailently trying to hide her fear. "Little one, it is no shame to be afraid. Everyone feels afraid sometimes. The mark of a coward is one who lets the fear control him. The mark of the brave is one who goes on despite the fear." she grinned lopsidedly. "We are all scared to death about this. At least, I am." she admitted.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 18, 2004)

The princess smiles at the group and, sitting straight says, "I wanted to appologize for my hurtful words that I spoke to you follwoing our... encounter. I'm trully sorry and wish to ask your forgivness. If there is any way that I can make up for them, let me know." The princess bows her head in sorrow.









*OOC:*


No, you'll be passing just to the east of it... and I mean RIGHT to the east of it. If you traveled the northern road for 2 days at your present speed, the forest that your people call home will be in plain sight, which marks the border. It would be only a days ride out of your way to see them at that point: half a day there and a half a day back.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2004)

*OOC:*


No, you'll be passing just to the east of it... and I mean RIGHT to the east of it. If you traveled the northern road for 2 days at your present speed, the forest that your people call home will be in plain sight, which marks the border. It would be only a days ride out of your way to see them at that point: half a day there and a half a day back.







Aenilan looks thoughtful as they ponder their choices, knowing they are very close to her home. In less than three days time, they would be within plain view of her people's lands. 

She coughed, catching Brechin's attention. "Brechin. My people's lands are within two or three days travel down the northern road. It would be only a day's travel out of our way to reach the forest boarder. If we go through them, it would be far safer for the princess. And perhaps my parents might know of this Drocous, whoever he, she or it might be."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2004)

Quick ooc for group: Will try to get post up this afternoon at nap time..thought I could get all caught up, but the baby just came blazing in here..

Vietus dreaming eh? SCHWEET!!!


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2004)

Aenilan shivers with a sudden, nasty thought. This Drocus could be looking for both Jackleen and her. After all, her parents did rule the blue ridge mountains and a large portion of the fog-forests bordering Galadin. If Drocus was smart enough to kill Jackleen and leave enough 'evidence' implicating her own people, it could devolve into war. She shivered again. If Drocus was truly clever, he would also kill her and leave enough evidence to implicate Galadin. That would be disasterous as well.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 19, 2004)

*OOC:*


Sweet idea! Thanks!


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2004)

*OOC: Evil aren't I? especially with my own character. Whoot! I figure Aenilan isn't going to broadcast her um problimatic heritage until she absolutely has too. I mean, in and around Galadin and the Blue ridge, it is a common practice for the elves to send their younglings off packing in order to get them practical experience and whatever. That includes the nobles as well. That's why they aren't as haughty or 'better than thou' as in other places.*


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 20, 2004)

Brechin thought over the elven girl's words. The added protection would be "rather handy".....

He nodded. Lead on.  And he reined in next to the Princess. Highness, We will see you safe, I promise.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2004)

Rather shaken from his dream, Veitus listened as the elvish lass mentioned heading into the lands of the elves and nodded his head in agreement with the others.

"Any help we can get would be welcomed, especially if Drocus is marshalling giant and giant-kin against us."


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 22, 2004)

The group continues north at a causious pace (time for the chase scene) for the next towo days. As you get within sight of the elven forest, a large group on the road ahead can be seen. The group itself is not that large, consisting of only 5 people, but the size of the individuals are large, consisting of 2 giants of one sort or another and 3 ogre. 

As soon as they spot the group (some 400 yards away) they start to charge towards the group.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Looking back towards the princess, Veitus feels his blood run cold at the prospect of her being captured by the brutes who now charged their way. Screaming back towards the others, Veitus pointed towards the treeline.

"Ride towards the treeline...spread out as they can't get us all...."

Spurring his horse hard with his boots, Veitus veers to the right of the others and prays that the others follow suit and fan out as well.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2004)

"Bugger it!" Aenilan curses, wheeling her horse around to face the attackers, drawing her bow and firing as many arrows as she safely can before speeding towards the trees, calling out in elvish for help, praying to all the gods she knew that there would be a roving elvish scout party within hearing distance.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 22, 2004)

Eyes widened with the sight of the charging Giants, Brechin reigns in next to the princess and yells Ride if you value your lives! Keep your heads down, those brutes may rain boulders upon us at any minute! 

And with a quick glance back toward the elven girl, he makes sure that his charge gets to the tree line in safety.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 25, 2004)

OOC: did Aenilan hit anything b4 she ran like a rabbit?  
OOC: pokes mith repeatedly with a pointy object, trying to get his attention.  :\


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2004)

Jonathon turns and rides along with the others, staying behind them and slightly closer to the giants, so that if the brutes DO catch up, they'll have to go through him to get to anyone else.  "Do no slow for anything!"  He shouts to the group.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 31, 2004)

*OOC:*


Had a short vacation, but I'm back now... let me catch up with the post and I'll update the thread ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 2, 2004)

ooc: whoot! got my new compy! she's a beaut! emachine with 512mb of ram, 160g harddrive, gforce vid card and 3 months of aohell! yay! and she makes no noise. I'm calling her demon seed.....


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2004)

ooc: *pokes mith and the others playfully with a wet trout. game? game? annoying grin on face.....


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 7, 2004)

OOC: Hey now! Not poke me, am here - jus' waitin' on our intrepid GM is all..... >_<


----------



## kirinke (Apr 9, 2004)

ooc:
*pokes everyone again with said wet fishy....
Where is myth? Really?
Btw when we got the treasure from the last encounter i calculated how much platinum our characters each recieve: 37.5 platinum pieces. so the .5 would translate out to um.... 5 gold pieces because 10 gp equal 1 platinum piece right? so the total would be 37 platinum and 5 gold pieces. i think....
-> Kirinke is bored.....


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm here as well, but not sure what status of game is. I'm not gonna pressure Mith, as I don't want him to think RL isn't more important than VL.

I do hope the game resumes though, as it was getting pretty interesting to say the least...


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 13, 2004)

OOC: I guess Mith has abandoned us. I say we search about for a new GM if he doesn't pipe up for another seven day's time? What say you chaps?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 15, 2004)

ooc
*makes sad face...
Myth! dun abandon us. pweeze! we want 2 play and i promise! no more wet fishies if you come baaackkkk!

*ooc on a more serious note. take a look at mith's profile....
i think he's abandoned us..... could he at least say g'by?


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 23, 2004)

OOC: Yep - looks like he's had it with Enworld again or something. I'll stick up a post in Talking the Talk to see if there are any budding GM's out there who would like to take over this game. Unless you lot have any objections?


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 23, 2004)

Lead on amigo, and we shall see where the winds of fate blow us...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2004)

ay, we can't be letting a little thing like this get in our way.


----------



## Mithreander (May 6, 2004)

Hi everyone... life has been crazy and the time it takes just to log into ENWorld, much less make a post has seemed to be to much for me. 

Let me know if you find someone to continue, and if not, then perhaps soon (I hope) my hecktic schedule will allow me to persue this once more.


----------



## deadestdai (May 7, 2004)

Hey Mith, if you are sure you are able to return in the near future, I for one would rather have you lead us on in this cos afterall, it's your world!

Just, if you can't - let us know? THe horrible unknowing either way is too frustrating to bear when one is having so much fun!


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2004)

lol what deadboy said. ^)^


----------



## Mithreander (May 7, 2004)

Thanks guys (and gal), as soon as I can, I'll take up the pen and paper (virtually, of course) once more!


----------



## Verbatim (May 8, 2004)

My two cents are this: No one knows this group as well as you do, and like the others said, if you want to resume being our guide, we'll wait. However, we all understand life can be a bitch, so don't worry about offending us if you need some time away.

Just reward us with lvls and magic goodies...we like bribes..

Looking foward to your return, and bribes, amigo...


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2004)

^
 |  What he said.
 |


----------



## Mithreander (May 10, 2004)

Thanks once more!


----------

